# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kodiku i Purpurtë i Beratit dhe Kodiku i Artë

## Brari

nga Shaban Sinani 

Koleksioni i kodikëve (the codex) përbën një prej pasurive më të rëndësishme kulturore të popullit shqiptar në të gjitha kohërat dhe një pasuri me vlera botërore. Ky koleksion, i cili ruhet në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit, përbëhet nga mbi 100 vëllime, që përbëjnë vepra të plota (dorëshkrime) dhe 17 fragmente, të cilët, të gjithë së bashku, njihen si "fondi 888". Jashtë këtij fondi numërohen edhe disa dhjetëra kodikë të tjerë, që i takojnë kishës së shën Gjon Vladimirit (Durrës). Përveçse në AQSH, kodikë ka pasur edhe në muzeun e artit mesjetar në Korçë. Për herë të parë ekzistenca e kodikëve të Shqipërisë është bërë e ditur botërisht nga një botim në gjuhën greke i peshkopit të Beratit (Aleksudes, A. - 1868). 

Në vitin 1886 një studiues francez (P. Batiffol) përshkroi shkurtimisht në një katalog 16 kodikë që iu lejuan të shihte në arkivat dhe bibliotekat e kishës ortodokse të Beratit. Batiffol, i cili u ankua në artikullin e tij se murgjit vendës "nuk e lejuan" të njihte shumë dorëshkrime të tjera, pagëzoi tre prej kodikëve më të lashtë të Shqipërisë: "Codex Purpureus Beratinus" - "Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit" (i mbiquajtur edhe "Beratinus-1"); "Codex Aureus Anthimi" - "Kodi i Artë i Anthimit" (i mbiquajtur "Beratinus-2"); si dhe "Kodi Liturgjik i Gjon Gojartit". Deri atëherë, në listën botërore të letërsisë së krishterë të tipit bizantin, njiheshin jo më shumë se një dyzinë dorëshkrimesh të tipit "kodik". Me kalimin e kohës nga kjo listë janë zhdukur emra veprash të rëndësishme liturgjike, duke përfshirë edhe "Kodikun e Gjon Gojartit", që gjendej në Shqipëri. 

Kodikët e Shqipërisë janë një fond me rëndësi botërore për historinë e zhvillimit të letërsisë së vjetër biblike, liturgjike dhe agjiografike (nga gr. "?????" - "i shenjtë"). Këto kodikë kronologjikisht ndjekin njëri-tjetrin gjatë 13 shekujve me radhë (prej shekullit të 6-të - deri në shekullin e 18-të). 

I shkruar vetëm një shekull e gjysmë pas "La Vulgata-s", përkthimi latin i Biblës sipas shën Jeronimit të Eusebit, Kodiku i Purpurt i Bertit është një dorëshkrim me rëndësi historike për fillimet e letërsisë biblike. Sipas dijetarëve bibliologë dhe paleografë, duke iu referuar teknikës së shkrimit, është një dorëshkrim jo më i vonshëm se shekulli i 6-të pas Krishtit. Ai është një ndër katër kodikët më të vjetër në gjithë botën. Bashkëkohës me dorëshkrime të tilla të famshme si "Petropolitaus", "Vindeobone-usis" e "Sinopencis", "Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit" renditet në themelet e letërsisë kishtare të ritit lindor.      
"Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit" ka 190 fletë dhe përmban dy ungjij: sipas Markut dhe sipas Matheut. Eshtë shkruar me germa të derdhura prej argjendi, sipas vlerësimit të ekspertëve, "në fletë të ngjashme me letrën e zakonshme, që ka të ngjarë të jetë prodhuar nga ngjeshja e shumë elementeve petëzorë me natyrë bimore, siç janë fletët e papirusit". Por bizantologët mendojnë se lënda e dorëshkrimit është pergamenë. 

Sfondi mbi të cilin janë derdhur germat është e kuqe e thellë (e purpurt), prej nga ka marrë edhe emrin. Ngjyra, me kalimin e shekujve, është zbehur. Disa pjesë të rëndësishme të tekstit të kodikut janë të derdhura në ar. Germat e aplikuara janë kapitale të vogla (majuscule). Kapaku i dorëshkrimit është metalik, me zbukurime biblike, por duhet të jetë disa shekuj më i vonshëm se vetë vepra. 

Teksti i "Codex Purpureus Beratinus" është shkruar në stilin antik scripta-continuae, domethënë pa ndarje të fjalëve nga njëra-tjetra, pa thekse dhe shenja të tjera të veçimit të fjalëve. Ai është vendosur në një sfond që përmban zemra të stilizuara. Në brendësi të zemrave që zbukurojnë fletën gjenden motive floreale - trandafila tripetalesh (lilan). Dekoracionet gjenden në kufijtë e dy vijave paralele vertikale, që kthehen në kënd të drejtë horizontalisht. Vija vertikale interpretohet si tentim i hyjnores, kurse vija horizontale si shenjëzim i fatit vdekëtar-kalimtar të njeriut. Bibliologët mendojnë se ky motiv, që rimerret edhe në dorëshkrimet e mëvonshme biblike, liturgjike ose agjiografike (nga gr. i shenjtë) që janë ruajtur në Shqipëri, paraqet ekuilibrin shpirtëror të individit. 

Për herë të parë për "Codex Purpureus Beratinus" bëhet fjalë në "Diptikun e kishës së Shën Gjergjit", që gjendej në kalanë e Beratit. Në një shënim të cituar nga ky dorëshkrim flitet për rrezikun që i pati ardhur rrotull këtij kodiku në vitin 1356, kur ushtritë serbe rrethuan qytetin e Beratit, tashmë të boshatisur nga popullata, për shkak të pamundësisë për t'u mbrojtur, dhe ia kishin vënë syrin bibliotekës së manastirit të Theollogut dhe të kishës së shën Gjergjit, thesarit më të madh të qytetit. Sipas këtij shënimi, me kujdesin e një murgu, një nga parësia e Beratit, "së bashku me zonjën konteshë", besimtarë të denjë të krishtërimit, morën përsipër të shpëtonin këtë thesar, duke i fshehur në një kullë në kala, pavarësisht prej kërcënimeve të komandantëve të ushtrisë së huaj. 

Në shkrimet e botuara për "Codex Purpureus Beratinus" i pari renditet ai i grekut Anthim Aleksudhi, "Syntomos istorike perigraphe tesleras metropoleos Belegradon …", 1868. Disa vite më vonë, më 1886, shkrimtari francez Pierre Batiffol, mysafir i mitropolisë së Beratit, në artikullin "Les manuscrits grecs de Berat d'Albanie et le Codex Purpureus" - Paris - përshkroi me të dhëna të hollësishme informuese dhe shkencore përmbajtjen e këtij dorëshkrimi. Në fakt, Batiffol është transkriptuesi i parë dhe madje pagëzuesi i kodikut më të hershëm të Shqipërisë. 

Qysh prej botimit të katalogut të tij ai njihet me emrin "Codex Purpureus Beratinus", ose "Codex Purpureus Beratinus ", ose shkurt "Beratinus-1". Bizantologët shqiptarë, në studime të krahasuara, mbështetur në ligjet e ndryshimit të fonetikës historike të greqishtes nga antikiteti në periudhën e paleokrishtërimit e më këndej, i kanë interpretuar në një semantikë tjetër vlerat tingullore të disa prej grafemave të këtij dorëshkrimi, për rrjedhim edhe të përmbajtjes së tij. Nga autorët vendës veçohen për studime të posaçme për kodikët Theofan Popa, Ilo Mitkë Qafëzezi, Aleks Buda, Kosta Naço. 

"Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit" dhe "Kodiku i Artë i Anthimit" ("Beratinus-2", shekulli i 9-të pas Krishtit) ishin dy prej veprave që gjendeshin në listat e objekteve të shpallur "në kërkim" në periudhën e Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Kleri, këshilli kishtar (sinodi), patriarkët dhe populli besimtar i Beratit, të cilëve iu kërkua dorëzimi i menjëhershëm i dy kodikëve, vendosën të bëjnë çdo sakrificë dhe të mos e tregojnë vendndodhjen e tyre, në çfarëdo rrethane. Ato u fshehën në grykën e një pusi, në një arkë metalike. Për një kohë, në vitet që pasuan, "Beratinus-1" dhe "Beratinus-2" konsideroheshin të zhdukur. U rizbuluan në kishën e kalasë së qytetit në vitin 1968, në një gjendje tejet të dëmtuar. 

Në vitin 1971, në bazë të një marrëveshjeje ndërshtetërore, "Codex Purpureus Beratinus" u dërgua për restaurim pranë Institutit Arkeologjik të Kinës, ku u realizua një riprodhim identik, plotësisht i shfrytëzueshëm për studime. Vetë origjinali u restaurua, duke siguruar tejkalimin e gjendjes kritike dhe duke premtuar jetëgjatësi, përmes teknikës së mbylljes hermetike të fletëve një nga një ndërmjet dy xhameve në boshllëk. Mbas restaurimit, "Beratinus-1" u nda në nëntë vëllime, të cilat ruhen pranë Arkivit Qendror të Shtetit në Tiranë. 

Nga ekspertimi prej specialistëve të Universitetit të Tiranës rezultoi se "Beratinus-2" ishte shkruar në "lëndë me natyrë shtazore", albuminoide, domethënë në pergamenë; kurse "Beratinus-1" në "lëndë celuloidike me natyrë bimore", homogjenizuar përmes ngjeshjes së fletëve të papirusit një mbi një deri në formimin e letrës së shkrimit. 

Në vitin 1971, në bazë të një marrëveshjeje ndërshtetërore, dy kodikët e Beratit u dërguan pranë Institutit Arkeologjik të Kinës, ku u realizua restaurimi i tyre, përmes teknikës së mbylljes hermetike të fletëve një nga një ndërmjet dy xhameve në boshllëk. Mbas restaurimit "Beratinus-1" u nda në nëntë vëllime, kurse "Beratinus-2" në 21 vëllime. Nga studimet e mëvonshme është konstatuar se të dy kodikët janë shkruar në pergamenë (lëkurë keci e regjur dhe e ngjyrosur). 

"Codex Purpureus Beratinus" u ftua të paraqitet jashtë vendit në ekspozitën "I Vangeli dei Popoli", organizuar nga Biblioteca Apostolica e Vatikanit, në jubileun e madh të 2000-vjetorit të krishtërimit. Brenda vendit është ekspozuar vetëm dy herë, me lejen e autoriteve më të larta zyrtare. 

"Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit" vlerësohet ndër veprat themeltare të letërsisë ungjillore, si dorëshkrim me rëndësi të posaçme për kulturën e krishtërimit. Ai çmohet gjithashtu për historinë e shkrimit, për vlerat evidente kaligrafike, si përmendore e trashëgimisë së përbotshme të dijes, si objekt shkencor i paleografisë, bibliologjisë, gjuhësisë, historisë së besimeve. 

“Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit”, sipas Aleksudhes, duhej të ishte shkruar “me dorën e shën Gjon Gojartit”. Mirëpo Batiffol mendon se “nuk është tamam dora e shën Gjon Gojartit. 

Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit merr një vlerë më të rëndësishme prej faktit se është shkruar në një periudhë kur lënda biblike ende nuk ishte kanonizuar. Dy ungjijtë që përmban kanë shmangie prej teksteve standarte. Kjo është arsyeja që vetëm një herë në vit, një pjesë e tij, mund të lexohej në meshë publike. 

Duke u nisur prej faktit se në arkivat shqiptare ruhen mbi 100 dorëshkrime të tipit "kodik", në të cilët janë kopjuar gjatë 12 shekujve me radhë shkrimet e shenjta, "Testamenti i Vjetër", ungjijtë dhe tekste të tjera të shërbesës ekleziastike, mendohet se ato mund të jenë shkruar nga murgj vendës. Veç faktit se këto dorëshkrime krijojnë një traditë të letërsisë kishtare, vijnë në ndihmë të këtij përfundimi edhe të dhëna të tjera. 

Hapësira iliro-biblike gjendet brenda asaj që zakonisht quhet "hapësirë biblike". Në librat e shenjtë shën Pali citohet të pohojë: "Predikova Jesuin prej Jerusalemit në Illyricum". Faltoret e para të krishtërimit në këtë hapësirë u ngritën qysh në mesin e shekullit të parë pas Krishtit (kisha e Linit dhe ajo e Tushemishtit). 

Në hapësirën e iliro-shqiptarëve u formuan edhe disa personalitete që themeluan letërsinë e krishterë të ritualit roman. Kryelutja mijëvjeçare e krishtërimit perëndimor "Ty zot të lavdërojmë" - "Te Deum Laudamus", e cila u kompozua nga shën Niketa i Dardanisë (ose shën Niketa i Remesianës), u përhap në disa variante në Europën Perëndimore pas vitit 525 dhe është edhe sot një prej vlerave kryesore të krishtërimit. Sipas burimeve serioze të arkeomuzikologjisë, duke përfshirë ato britanike, franceze dhe italiane, Niketa ka shkruar se "ishte dardan" ("dardanus sum"). 

Ndërsa përkthimi i parë i Biblës prej hebraishtes në latinishte, i njohur me emrin "La Vulgata", u arrit në vitin 405, nga një ilir tjetër i shenjtëruar, Jeronimi i Eusebit (Hieronymus, i mbiquajtur edhe "shën Gjeri"). Shën Niketa dhe shën Jeronimi, që pasuruan kulturën e krishtërimit të Perëndimit, patën bashkëkohës e pasues që dhanë të njëjtën ndihmesë historike për pasurimin e letërsisë së krishtërimit lindor, përmes përkthimeve në greqishte të vjetër të ungjijve në dorëshkrimet e tipit "kodik". 

"Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit" është i regjistruar në listën e veprave më të rëndësishme të njerëzimit, të njohur me emrin "Memoire du Monde" ("Kujtesa e Botës") dhe prej disa vitesh gëzon kujdesin e drejtpërdrejtë të Unesco-s. 

"Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit" ka 190 fletë, kurse "Beratinus-2" përmban 420 fletë. Kodiku i dytë (sipas kronologjisë), i quajtur "Beratinus-2" ose "Kodiku i Anthimit", po edhe "Codex Aureus Anthimi" - për shkak të germës prej ari që është përdorur, i takon shekullit të 9-të. Ai përmban katër ungjijtë (sipas Gjonit, Lukës, Markut dhe Matheut). 

Ka pasur gjithashtu katër shembëllime të ungjillorëve, nga të cilat kanë mbetur vetëm tri (e Markut, Gjonit dhe Lukës), kurse figura e Matheut është zhdukur. Figurat e ungjillorëve kanë korniza dekorative, që janë ndërtuar me motive floreale dhe gjeometrike (rrathë dhe lule). Stilistikisht krahasohet me një kodik që ruhet në Bibliotekën e Petersburgut dhe që u identifikua si dorëshkrim i shekullit të nëntë nga studiuesi gjerman Kurt Witzman. Kodiku i Petersburgut njihet me emrin e "Kodiku grek 53". 

"Beratinus-1" dhe kodikët e tjerë të Shqipërisë janë vepra me rëndësi edhe për historinë e kulturës e të shkrimit të shenjtë, por dhe të letrarësisë në përgjithësi. 
        Në fondin e pasur të kodikëve të Shqipërisë, përveç "Beratinus-1" e "Beratinus-2", bëjnë pjesë edhe dhjetëra dorëshkrime të tjera, që kanë marrë emrat e qyteteve ku janë zbuluar ("Kodiku i Vlorës", afërsisht shekulli i 10-të; "Kodiku i Përmetit", i shekullit të 14-të; "Kodiku i Shkodrës", i të njëjtit shekull; "Kodiku i Gjirokastrës", i shek. të 16-të; "Kodiku i Fierit" - ose i shën Kozmait, i fillimit të shek. të 19-të). 

Në kodikët që i takojnë periudhës prej shekullit të 12-të e këndej ka dhe të dhëna etnografike, rregulla të ndërtimit të jetës së përbashkët, të dhënies të së drejtës, të trashëgimit të pasurisë nëpërmjet fejesës ose prej ndarjes, të ndryshimit të së drejtës në rastin e konvertimit të fesë. Në dorëshkrimet e dy shekujve të fundit marrin më shumë rëndësi çështjet laike.  


Në njërin prej kodikëve të vonët të Korçës (shek. i 18-të) disa prej problemeve themelorë që zënë vendin qendror janë: dallimi i të urtit prej të diturit; ç'mendojnë i urti dhe i dituri për Perëndinë; mendimi i të diturit për fenë, amshimin dhe lirinë; mendimi i të diturit për njeriun e mirë dhe virtytin. 

Kodikët e Shqipërisë janë përmendore të kulturës dhe qytetërimit të krishterë dhe mbajnë vulën e hapësirës biblike-ekumenike ku kanë jetuar shqiptarët dhe të parët e tyre. Ato janë burim krenarie për bibliologët, për njohësit e shkrimeve të shenjta e për kishën, por edhe objekt studimi për etno-psikologjinë, për gjuhën dhe teknikën e shkrimit, për kaligrafinë, për artet e zbatuara figurative dhe për ikonografinë. Kodikët janë enciklopedi të vërteta të mendimit të krishterë. 


BIBLIOGRAFI: 

1. "Les Codex - Trésors de la Culture Albanaise", edit. Direction Général des Archives, 1999. 
2. Prof. Kolë Popa, "Ekspertizë e kampionëve të dy kodikëve të vjetër kishtarë", dorëshkrim, DPA, viti 1972, dosja 18, faqe 1-3. 
3. Theofan Popa, "Katalogu i dorëshkrimeve të kodikëve", ruhet pranë AQSH. 
4. Liljana Bërxholi, "Vlera e kodikëve mesjetarë dhe puna për evidentimin e tyre", botuar në "Arkivi shqiptar", 1999/1, f. 63-71. 
5. Pierre Battifol, "Les manuscrits grecs de Berat d'Albanie et le Codex Purpureus", Paris 1886. 
6. Prof. Ramadan Sokoli, "16 shekuj", Tiranë 1994. 
7. Eduard Zaloshnja, "Disa të dhëna për restaurimin e dy kodikëve më të vjetër", dorëshkrim, Tiranë 2000, ruhet pranë AQSH. 
8. Shaban Sinani, "Kodikët e Shqipërisë dhe 2000-vjetori i krishtërimit", në "Media", 2000/6. 

-------------------------------------------------

Dërguar më 23 shtator 2003 tek Trepca.net, nga Çerçiz Loloçi  (Tiranë)

--------------------------------------------------

----------


## Albo

Sigurisht që më i rëndësishmi dhe më i famshmi prej tyre është ai që njihet me emrin Codex purpureus Beratinus (Kodiku i purpurt nga Berati). Ky është një nga Kodikët më të vjetër në të gjithë botën (dy të tjerët, po të shek. V-të dhe VI-të  pas Krishtit janë në Rusi). Ai përfaqëson një dorëshkrim (ekzemplar i vetëm origjinal) e përbëhet nga 190 fletë pergamenë të ngjyera në të kuqe të theksuar (të purpurtë). Kodiku përmban dy Ungjij, sipas Markut dhe sipas Matheut. "Kodiku i purpurtë i Beratit" u shkrua në një kohë kur ende nuk qenë vendosur se cilët do të ishin librat kanonikë të Dhiatës së Re, prandaj ky dorëshkrim ka disa shmangie dhe mospërputhje nga teksti origjinal. Gjithashtu sipas Batiffolit, Ungjilli sipas Matheut ndodhet ndërmjet faqeve 1-112, ndërsa faqet që vijojnë i përkasin Ungjillit sipas Markut. Në kohën që e vëzhgoi Batiffoli, kodikut i mungonin rreth 40 faqe. Për herë të parë "Kodiku i Purpurtë i Beratit" përmendet në "Diptikët e kishës së Shën Gjergjit", e cila ndodhej brenda kalasë së Beratit. Ky kodik është  shkruar me gërma argjendi të tretur, me përjashtim të disa (fjalëve e shprehjeve) që janë me gërma të arta, në pergamenë. Kodiku daton në shekullin e VI-të. Studiuesit shqiptarë, ndonëse nuk kanë përfunduar ndonjë vepër të thelluar për këtë dorëshkrim, mendojnë se është shkruar nga murgj vendas. Ka arësye të mendohet se ky kodik është vazhdim i një tradite të hershme, kontributit të iliro-shqiptarëve në përhapjen e Krishterimit. (27)

Prandaj ky kodik merr rëndësi të madhe për historinë e Krishterimit e për historinë e traditës së shkrimit, për faktin se është ruajtur në gjendje të lexueshme për 15 shekuj me rradhë. 

Kapaku i Kodikut është metalik e i zbukuruar me figura biblike, ndërsa teksti është në greqishte të vjetër. Kodiku ruhet në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit. Për nga rëndësia e veçantë që ka për historinë e traditës kulturore të vendit dhe të asaj botërore Kodiku ruhet në tre forma: 

1.  I restauruar me teknologji kineze të laminimit në mesin e viteve 70-të (çdo fletë vendoset ndërmjet  dy xhamave, për këtë arsye origjinali një-vëllimsh është ndarë në nëntë vëllime). 

2.  I riprodhuar si tekst i shfrytëzueshëm, duke ndjekur analogjikisht origjinalin (në lëndë, në kaligrafi, në stilizimin e gërmave dhe në zbukurimet shoqëruese: vinjeto, miniatura, figurina në një vëllim. 

3.  I riprodhuar në formën e maketit në gjendjen që ruhej deri para restaurimit  në pamje të jashtme identik me origjinalin. 

Mund të themi se Kodiku i purpurtë i Beratit Codex purpurus Beratinus Ø bën pjesë tek variantet më të vjetra të dorëshkrimeve Biblike. Gërma Ø, tregon radhën që ai zë në vargun e dorëshkrimeve të lashta Biblike. (28)

*Kodiku i Artë*

Kodiku i dytë për nga rëndësia dhe vjetërsia është ai me emrin Codex aureus Anthimi (Kodiku i artë). Ndryshon nga i pari, sepse ky kodik është shkruar në pergamen me gërma ari të tretur. Si vëllim Kodiku i artë është më i madh e përmban 413 fletë. Në të përfshihen të katër Ungjijtë (sipas Matheut, Markut, Llukës e Joanit). Ku kodik i takon shek. IX-të dhe është i shkruar me gërma të një tipi të ri, të rrumbullakët dhe me bishta, të quajtur korsiv minuskul. Edhe ky Kodik është i shkruar në greqishten e vjetër. (29)

----------


## Albo

*Si u zbuluan Kodikët e Beratit*

Studiuesi francez Pjer Batiffoli, gjatë vizitës nëpër kishat e Beratit në vitin 1865 mbeti i mahnitur nga zbulimi i disa Kodikëve të vjetër kishtarë. Nga Kodikët më të njohur, për të cilët na flet Batiffoli është Codex purpurus Beratius Ø, vepër e shek. VI-të si dhe Codex aureus Anthimi që i përket shekullit të IX-të.

Por si u bë e mundur që ky Kodik të mbërrinte deri në ditët tona? 

Atdheu ynë, Shqipëria gjithmonë ka qënë në fokusin e pushtimeve nga armiqtë e ndryshëm. Luftrat e panumërta sillnin gjithnjë me vete përndekje e shkatërrime si edhe grabitjen e vlerave kulturore. 

Në vitin 1356 serbët dogjën Beratin, që ishte një nga qendrat kryesore të zhvillimit të arbërit dhe të Kishës Orthodhokse. Pikërisht në këtë situatë të vështirë, meshtari Skuripeqi së bashku me murgun Theodhulos ngarkuan në 27  thasë Kodikët e Shenjtë kishtarë dhe i fshehën, me qëllim që kultura Shqiptare të mos dëmtohej dhe grabitej e që ky komb të mos mbetej pa traditë e histori. (30) Gjatë Luftës së I-rë botërore austriakët që pushtuan Beratin dhe rrethinat e tij përdorën të gjitha mjetet, që nga premtimet joshëse dhe deri tek kërcënimet kundër epitropëve të kalasë, për të treguar vendin e fshehtë. 

Kështu që këto vepra të shenjta mbijetuan në sajë të njerëzve shpresëtarë e patriotë të Kishës sonë. Kjo histori e thjeshtë por heroike është përsëritur sa e sa herë nëpër shekuj, ku të huaj të tjerë herë nën petkun e mikut e herë nën kërcënimin e armëve, u përpoqën ti grabisin këto thesare të popullit tonë. E në të gjitha këto raste, shpresëtaria e popullit orthodhoks i ka dalë për zot duke i ruajtur si dritën e syve këta libra të shenjtë, ashtu siç ka ruajtur edhe thesaret e tjera që përbëjnë identitetin tonë kombëtar. (31) 

Deri në pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga italianët fashistë, Kodikët e Beratit u paraqiteshin besimtarëve vetëm një herë në vit, në të kremten e Shën Joan Pagëzorit. Më vonë ata u ruajtën me fshehtësi nga kleri dhe epitropët e kishave të Beratit. Kodikët e Beratit janë zbuluar shumë vonë. Në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit të XX-të. Zbuluesi i tyre është  psalti i qytetit të Beratit Nasi Papavli nga lagja Mangalen. Zbulimi i tyre u bë në këto rrethana; 

Nasi ishte djalë prifti dhe çdo të Djelë që në moshë të re, shoqëronte të atin kur ngjitej në lagjen kala për të meshuar në Kishën e Shën Trinisë, për ta ndihmuar dhe për të mësuar të psalë. Kur djali u rrit dhe ishte në moshë madhore, një ditë pas meshës, kur kisha ishte e boshatisur nga besimtarët, i ati e thirri brenda në Hierore dhe i tha se do ti tregonte një sekret të rëndësishëm. Ai i tregoi një kapak pranë Tryezës së Shenjtë dhe i tha që ta hiqte. Para syve të djalit u duk në errësirë një gropë e thellë. Aty i tha i ati, janë fshehur dy libra me vlerë të madhe, të cilët të huajt janë përpjekur ti shtien në dorë. 

Pasi i ati vdiq Nasi mori rrugën e kurbetit, shkoi në Amerikë për të siguruar jetën e familjes. Pas shumë vjetësh u kthye në atdhe. Thonë se amanetin se tret dheu dhe Nasit i rëndonte shumë amaneti i të atit, por nuk shihte asnjë rrugëdalje. Në vitin 1939 Shqipëria u pushtua nga Italia fashiste dhe italianët nisën të interesoheshin për ato dy libra. Pas çlirimit të vendit në vitin 1956, Nasi u transferua familjarisht në Tiranë dhe u krijuan kushte për ta ndjekur problemin. Megjithatë nuk e pati të lehtë sepse përmbajtja e librave ishte fetare dhe regjimi ishte ateist. Më në fund, trokiti në Institutin e Shkencave ku kërkoi takim me Prof. Dr. Aleks Budën, kryetar i këtij Instituti. Ai e priti,  e dëgjoi me vëmendje dhe i premtoi se do të interesohej dhe do ta njoftonte. Në takimin tjetër Prof. Dr. Aleks Buda i tha se çështjen ja kishte referuar Degës së Brendshme të Beratit, kishte shkuar edhe vetë në Berat, por përgjigje nuk kishte marrë. 

Siç duket epitropët e klasës nuk kishin besim tek autoritetet komuniste. Pësëmbëdhjetë vjet me radhë Nasi, çdo dy javë shkonte në Institutin e Shkencave për të marrë ndonjë përgjigje. Më në fund vëllimet u gjetën dhe vetëm atëherë Nasi mësoi se dy librat aq të kërkuar nga të huajt ishin Kodikët e shekujve të hershëm me vlerë të rrallë historike. Por Kodikët ishin dëmtuar keq nga lagështira dhe kishin nevojë të restauroheshin, prandaj u dërguan në Kinë rreth viteve 70-të. Duart e arta të artizanëve kinezë i kthyen Kodikët në gjëndjen e mëparshme dhe pas disa vitesh iu dorëzuan Arkivit Qendror të Shtetit ku ndodhen edhe sot, nën dispozicionin e studiuesve shqiptarë. Dorëzimi i Kodikëve u bë me ceremoni. Në mbledhje morën pjesë edhe përfaqësues të lartë. Ato ditë Prof. Dr. Aleks Buda botoi një artikull të gjatë në gazetën Zëri i Popullit për rëndësinë e Kodikëve të Beratit,  ku shprehte njëkohësisht konsideratën e tij të  veçantë për familjen e Nasi Papapavlit. Kur i biri e falenderoi atë për çka kishte shkruar në gazetë, Prof. Dr. Aleks Buda iu përgjigj: U çlirova nga një barrë e rëndë morale karshi babait tuaj, i cili me një përkushtim, këmbëngulje dhe durim të habitshëm nuk reshti së ardhuri në Institut çdo dy javë,  për 15 vjet rresht, për të marrë ndonjë përgjigje për fatin e Kodikëve. (32)

----------


## Albo

*"Kodiket e Shqiperise" i jepen publikut nga Arkivi i Shtetit* 

Ka qene nje ngjarje kulturore, botimi i Drejtorise se Pergjithshme te Arkivit te vepres shkencore te ilustruar "Kodiket e Shqiperise". Ne kete perzgjedhje, jane studimet e nje periudhe 135 vjecare te 100 kodikeve dhe 17 fragmenteve te "FONDIT 888" te Arkivit bashke me referenca, nje fjalor shpjegues dhe shume shenime sqaruese. Nje redaksi, e drejtuar nga Dr.Shaban Sinani, drejtori i Institucionit, ka bere te mundur hartimin e vepres prestigjioze, qe eshte kontribuar financiarisht nga UNESCO dhe patrimonuar nga Presidenti Moisiu 

_Ben Andoni_

Jane disa ngjarje qe e bejne krenare kulturen kombetare. Nje e tille, pa asnje dyshim, ka qene edhe aktiviteti i djeshem i Drejtorise se Pergjithshme te Arkivave ne "Sheraton Tirana". Ku eshte prezantuar, vepra madhore shkencore e ilustruar, "Kodiket e Shqiperise" kushtuar doreshkrimeve ungjillore, qe i jane bere te njohura publikut per nje periudhe historike gati 135 vjecare. Jo me shume se nje arritje, aktiviteti i djeshem i bashkeorganizuar dhe me Komisionin Kombetar te UNESCO-s dhe Akademine e Shkencave ka qene edhe sfida e shkencetareve te historise shqiptare per nje disipline kaq profesionale. Per te qene te sinqerte "tradita e shkrimeve kishtare ne Shqiperi ka pasur me shume vemendje ne shkencen boterore, sesa ne ate antropologjike shqiptare", ka shtuar Prof. Shaban Sinani, nje nga organizatoret kryesore te ketij botimi prestigjioz. Duhet shtuar se per shkak te pozicionit ateist te shtetit shqiptar, per nje kohe relativisht te gjate, keto studime jane lene menjane. Ndersa, pranohet nga ana tjeter, se per te hulumtuar dhe per te studiuar keto kryevepra do te duheshin specialiste te vertete, te denje per te vleresuar si duhet keto thesare. 

*Aktiviteti*

Ishte i gjithe ky sfond, qe ka mbledhur dje paradite, akademike te shquar, studiues te njohur nen patronazhin e Presidentit te Republikes, Alfred Moisiu. Dr.Shaban Sinani, qe ka drejtuar aktivitetin, ka prezantuar dhe tre recenzente te njohur, respektivisht Prof. Andromaqi Gjergji, Prof. Aleksander Meksi dhe Prof. Neritan Ceka. Te tre studiuesit kane vleresuar botimin, si nje kontribut per kulturen kombetare dhe si nje ndihmese per vetedijen e shqiptareve. Ne kete linje ka qene edhe presidenti i Republikes, i cili ka shtuar se "rinia jone duhet te jete e ndergjegjshme per kete qe trashegon" dhe ne fund ka shtuar qe "keto vlera duhet te njihen nga politika shqiptare". Dr.Sinani, i cili eshte inisiator i kesaj vepre, ka vleresuar gjykimin, qe i eshte bere vepres duke premtuar se sugjerimet profesionale do te ishin te vlefshme per botimet e tjera. Ne aktivitet kane qene te pranishem studiues dhe punonjes te ndryshem te disiplinave historike dhe shume aktiviste te Shoqerise Civile.

*Per kodiket* 

Dy kodiket, qe ishin prezente ne sallen e konferencave te Sheratonit kane qene pika ku u zhvendos me vone, interesimi viziv i auditorit te zgjedhur. Dy mrekulli, si mund te quheshin dy kodiket e demostruar, kane qene me pas, ajo qe lidhte aktivitetin me rendesine e tij. Publiku i gjere i njeh kodiket nga aktivitetet e vazhdueshme, qe ka krijuar Drejtoria e Arkivave. Ndersa, i fiksuar ne mendjet e shume syresh, ka mbetur "Kodiku i purpurt i Beratit-Codex Purpureus Beratinus", qe u ekspozua edhe ne Vatikan. Ky doreshkrim nga te paktit e mbetur te kohes se tij eshte i lidhur dhe vazhdon qe te lidhet me emrin e Shen Gjon Gojartit, qe mbahet si nje nga protagonistet e hershem te krishterimit. Rendesia e ketij kodiku eshte se tek ai mund te evidentohet ne nje fare menyre, kalimi prej fjales se shenjte tek shkrimet e shenjta. Thuhet nga studiuesit vendas se numri i kodikeve tane te njohur ne bote eshte i kufizuar. Por "Beratinus" kalon shume perpara. Ai ka vlere sepse ne te gjenden gjurme te shkrimeve siriake (Te Lindjes) dhe te Perendimit. Duhet thene se ne Shqiperi, dijetari i pare qe i beri te njohur ato, ka qene Ilo Mitke Qafezesi. Ndersa, duke iu kthyer Beratinus, rendesia e tij eshte e madhe, se vellime si ai kane mbijetuar pak ne bote, referuar studiuesve.

*Botimi*

Redaksia e drejtuar nga Dr. Sinani ka perzgjedhur per vepren "Kodiket e Shqiperise" pjesen me te madhe te artikujve dhe shkrimeve te ndryshme njohese dhe studiuese per doreshkrimet ungjillore, per publikun, ne nje periudhe me te gjate se nje shekullore. Si parendes eshte marre ipeshkvi i Beratit, Anthim Aleksudhi dhe eshte vazhduar me te tjere. Jane perzgjedhur per kete 100 kodike dhe 17 fragmente. Keto jane pjese e "Fondit 888" te AQSH-se. Nuk jane futur ende dhe presin driten e botimeve te tjera, nje numer kodikesh, qe jane ne arkiv, por ne fonde te tjere respektive si ne ato te "Arqipeshkvise se Gjirokastres, Drinopolit, Shkodres, Manastirit te Shen Gjon Vladimirit dhe disa fonde te tjera. "Disa kodike, si 'Liturgjia e Shen Gjon Gojartit', qe pershkruan Batiffol-i, pa bere fjale per disa te tjere, qe ky nuk arriti t'i shohe me sy, si nje kodik i shekullit te pare qe ruhej ne Gjirokaster, si edhe nje kodik tjeter i shekullit te 4-t, ekzistenca e te cilit do te ndryshonte kalendarin e kulturave ne shkalle evropiane e boterore, sikurse dihet me vone u zhduken pa gjurme. Tani ato ekzistojne vetem ne pershkrimet e studiuesve", veren studiuesi Sinani. Shumica e shkrimeve qe botohen ne kete veper jane te karakterit "katalog". Alekxoudis pershkroi 6 doreshkrime; Battifol pershkroi e analizoi 16, megjithese kishte permendur me shume. Eshte edhe studimi i Koder-it e Erich Trapp-it. Keta erdhen dhe i pane ne arkivat tona ne vitet '60. Ata i bene te njohur ne listat nderkombetare, ekzistencen e nje numri kodikesh te panjohur te botes shqiptare dhe pergatiten dhe studimet per Beratinus-1 dhe Beratinus-2. Redaksise, qe ka pergatitur botimin, i eshte dashur te punoje dhe per shenimet shpjeguese, saktesuese dhe krahasuese ne dy forma: si shenime te brendashkruara dhe si shenime ne fund te faqeve. Ketij botimi i eshte shtuar dhe nje fjalorth. Duhet shtuar se botimi eshte mbeshtetur financiarisht nga UNESCO dhe dje Dr. Sinani nuk ka harruar pa permendur edhe kontributin e Dr.Matsuura, Drejtorit te Pergjithshem te UNESCO, qe e ka vleresuar dhe ndihmuar kete botim.

*Perfundim*

Cfare duhen te gjitha keto-mund te pyesin njerez te thjeshte? Ne fakt, jo ndonje gje e madhe, por Shoqata Nderkombetare Biblike, qe eshte duke punuar ne Londer, dhe qe punon per redaktimin e Dhiates se Re, mbi bazen e referencave te doreshkrimeve te vjetra, me qellim qe ky tekst te jete i pranueshem per te gjitha kishat, doreshkrimin "Beratinus" p.sh. e vlereson si nje prej pikembeshtetjeve me te rendesishme te nismes se saj. Kjo eshte nje nga gjerat e fundit, qe Shqiperia dhe trashegimia e saj i ka falur pafund Krishterimit. Kete mision, dje, punonjesit e Arkivit e ndjenin teksa kishin pse te ishin krenare perpara auditorit, qe ka pershendetur iniciativen e tyre.

----------


## Albo

*Kodikët: Thesare të Kulturës së Popullit Shqiptar*

Kodikët janë objektet më të vjetra dhe më origjinale që vërtetojnë për kulturën e traditën e lashtë të popullit tonë ndër shekuj. Kodikët janë libra që përmbajnë shkrime të shenjta agjiografike e jetë shenjtorësh. Kodikët konsiderohen si dëshmitë më të hershme të historisë së shkrimit nëpër trevat shqiptare. Rëndësia shkencore e të dhënave historike që përmbajnë Kodikët kishtarë qëndron në faktin se ata janë me prejardhje shqiptare. Zbulimi i Kodikëve vërteton qartë se Kisha Orthodhokse ka qenë djepi i kultivimit dhe i ruajtjes së kulturës kombëtare. 

Në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit ndodhen 100 kodikë të plotë. Por ky nuk është numër i saktë, sepse kërkimet e viteve të fundit kanë bërë të mundur evidentimin e mjaft Kodikëve të rinj, që ruhen nëpër bibliotekat familjare. Të gjithë këta të marrë së bashku e pasurojnë gjeografinë e shpërndarjes së tyre. Përsa i përket përmbajtjes, Kodikët janë një kompleks i vlerave shpirtërore. 
Kodikët u shkruan kryesisht prej shekujve VI-XVIII-të. Pothuajse të gjithë përfaqësojnë dorëshkrime me përmbajtje biblike e liturgjike (jetë shenjtorësh dhe histori kishe). Në Kodikët e shek. XII-të e këndej ka edhe të dhëna etnografike. Gjithashtu në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit ndodhen edhe 17 Kodikë të dëmtuar, të cilët janë vetëm fragmentarë. 

Kodikët janë të larmishëm e ndryshojnë ndërmjet tyre: 
- Kodiku i shek.VI-të është shkruar me shkronja kapitale, me argjend të shkrirë, në pergamenë të purpurtë. 
- Kodiku i shek. IX-të është shkruar me shkronja të vogla ari. 

Kodikë të tjerë të shekujve të mëvonshëm janë të shkruar me shkronja ngjyrë kafe, iniciale ari, në pergamenë ose në letër. Gjuha me të cilën janë shkruar Kodikët është greqishtja e vjetër ose latinishtja si edhe pak sllavishte e vjetër. Kaligrafia prej ari e argjendi është shoqëruar edhe me silueta figurinash me motive lulesh, vinjeta në formë katërkëndëshi, me shpezë të stilizuar jashtë vinjetave etj. 

Ka Kodikë ku çdo faqe paraqet diçka të veçantë. I tillë është një nga Kodikët e Beratit ku në çdo faqe, kanonet e Eusebit janë stolisur me skema gjeometrike, kolona e fusha të pikturuara me lule të stilizuara. 

Kapakët e këtyre librave janë kryesisht prej dërrase, të veshur me lëkurë apo pëlhurë kadife të stampuar me pamje ungjillore, motive lineare të pasuara me lule e gjethe të stilizuara. 

Arkivi Qendror i Shtetit disponon një katalog me rreth 200 faqe dorëshkrim, ku përshkruhet përmbajtja e çdonjërit prej Kodikëve. Ky katalog është hartuar nga teologu i apasionuar Theofan Popa. 

Njohtimet e para për Kodikët 

Për praninë e Kodikëve në trevat shqiptare njoftimin e parë e ka dhënë Episkopi i Beratit Anthim Aleksudhi, nga gjysma e dytë e shek XIX-të në vitin 1868 në librin "Përshkrim i shkurtër historik i Mitropolisë së Shenjtë të Beratit" botuar në Korfuz. Në vitin 1885 vjen në Shqipëri studiuesi francez Pjer Batiffoli. Gjatë vizitës së tij nëpër kishat orthodhokse të Beratit, ai mbeti i mahnitur kur zbuloi Kodikët. Siç thotë edhe vetë Batiffoli, që u njoh vetëm me një pjesë të Kodikëve, për të cilët hartoi një katalog në formën e një biografie të shkurtër të librave. Në këtë katalog Batiffoli nënvizon: Nuk m`u lejua veçse një iventar i shkurtër, kam përshtypjen dhe sjam aspak i sigurt të kem parë gjithçka. 

Ndër Kodikët më të njohur, që përmend Batiffoli në katalogun e tij janë edhe Codex purpurus Beratinus Ø, vepër e shek. VI-të dhe Codex aureus Anthimi. 

Ai gjeti tre Kodikë kristografikë të stilit bizantin të shkruar me ar dhe me argjend, ndërkohë kur në mbarë botën numëroheshin jo më shumë se 12 të tillë.

----------


## Albo

*Nje kodik i shekullit te XVII ne arkivin e Muzeut Kombetar*

TIRANE, 13 Prill2001 
ATSH 

-Klotilda Biçaku

- Nje kodik me vlera te rralla historike, i cili i perket shekullit te XVII, me origjine nga Vithkuqi i Korçes ndodhet ne arkivin e Muzeut Historik Kombetar. 
Burime nga Muzeu Historik Kombetar thane te enjten per ATSH-ne se, "kodiku ne gjuhen greke i shtypur ne Venedik te Italise permban kater ungjijte, komente liturgjike dhe kalendarin e festave fetare". 
Kodiku ka nje numer te madh gravurash me interes te veçante historik, te cilat jane te stilit barok dhe jane e vetmja deshmi qe arti barok europian eshte pelqyer dhe njohur ne Shqiperi. 
Ndersa kapaku i kodikut ka punime ne reliev prej floriri, te cilat paraqesin kater ungjilloret, Mateun, Markun, Luken dhe Gjonin, nje skeme te Krishtit ulur ne fron dhe qe ka anash Shen Merine dhe Shen Gjon Pagezorin si dhe disa koka engjejsh. Punimi artistik i kapakut prej floriri i perket shekullit te XVIII dhe eshte i stilit postbizantin. 
Sipas specialisteve, ky stil kombinon me zhvillimin e ikonografise shqiptare te shkolles se Korçes si dhe me emrat e ikonografeve David Selenica dhe Kostandin Shpataraku. 
Ne faqet e brendshme te Kodikut ka disa shenime ne greqisht perkthyer nga bizantologu shqiptar Theofan Popa, te cilat saktesojne daten e djegies se Vithkuqit dhe shkaterrimin e kishave te tij ne vitin 1822.

----------


## Albo

*BEHEN TE NJOHUR 100 KODIKE TE SHQIPERISE*

_Prof. as. dr. Kaliopi Naska 
Prof. as. dr. Shaban Sinani_ 

Ne librin "Kodiket e Shqiperise", veper shkencore e ilustruar, jane perzgjedhur e botuar pjesa me e madhe e artikujve dhe shkrimeve me karakter studimor e njoftues per doreshkrimet ungjillore, qe i jane paraqitur publikut per nje periudhe afro 135-vjecare, qysh se ipeshkvi i Beratit, Anthim Aleksudhi (Anthimus Alexoudes), dijetari, "miku i artit", sic e quanin me miredashje ne Kostandinopoje, pershkroi, per te paren here, ne librin e tij "Pershkrim i shkurter i mitropolise se shenjte te Beratit", disa nga kodiket me te vjeter, qe ruheshin ne kishat e manastiret e besimtareve shqiptare. 

Ne veper jane perfshire dhe studime te paleografeve, tekstologeve, kataloguesve dhe bibliologeve te huaj e vendes. 

*Tradita e shkrimeve kishtare* 

Sikurse do te vihet re prej vete lexuesit, tradita e shkrimeve kishtare ne Shqiperi ka pasur me shume vemendje ne shkencen boterore se sa ne ate antropologjike shqiptare, ne ate kuptim qe shkenca amerikane njeson dijen per historine e kultures njerezore. Kjo lidhet me shume arsye, nga te cilat njera eshte ajo e pozites ateiste te shtetit shqiptar per nje periudhe relativisht te gjate, por kryesorja eshte mungesa e specialisteve me njohuri nderdisiplinore per te gjykuar e vleresuar. 

Studiuesit e huaj ia kane kushtuar vemendjen kryesore "Kodikut te Purpurt te Beratit" - Codex Purpureus Beratinus F - i njohur gjeresisht me emrin e shkurter "Beratinus". Ne fakt emrin e Beratit e ka marre si epinom edhe "Kodiku i Arte i Anthimit", i cili mbiquhet shpesh "Beratinus-2". Kjo ka ndodhur jo vetem per faktin se "Beratinus" i takonte nje periudhe shume te hershme (i shkruar ne kufijte e fundme te paleokrishterimit); jo vetem sepse per nje kohe te gjate emri i tij eshte lidhur e vazhdon te lidhet me emrin e Shen Gjon Gojartit (Joan Chrysostome), nje prej protagonisteve dhe reformatoreve me te medhenj te historise se krishterimit te hershem; jo vetem sepse doreshkrime si "Beratinus" kane mbijetuar ne bote me pak se gishtat e dores; por, mbi te gjitha, per faktin se, sic e ka vene re mencurisht P. Batiffol, ne tekstin e ketij doreshkrimi ka here pas here "shmangie leximi" ("conflate reading"), qe lidhen me karakterin jonormativ te ketyre fragmenteve kalimtare. 

*Historia e mendimit ungjillor* 

"Beratinus" mori rendesi boterore si nje doreshkrim i hershem qe mund te ndihmonte per te plotesuar historine e zhvillimit te mendimit ungjillor, nepermjet studimeve te posacme te tekstologjise kritike ("textual criticism"), qe mund te thuhet se, ne dijen shqiptare, sapo kane filluar. Ne nje veshtrim me te gjere keto studime do te evidentonin se cfare ndodhi ne procesin e kalimit prej fjales se shenjte tek shkrimet e shenjta, prej predikimit ungjillor gojor tek predikimi kanoni. 

Rendesia e "Beratinus-it" u theksua edhe me nga fakti se ne tipologjine e tekstit te tij gjenden gjurme te shkrimeve siriake (te Lindjes) dhe te Perendimit njeheresh. Ketij mendimi i jane permbajtur shume dijetare, prej Batiffol-it deri tek Aleks Buda e me pas Roderic L. Mullen. Kjo e ben ate nje prej doreshkrimeve me te rendesishem per te krahasuar shkollat e shkrimeve ungjillore dhe procesin historik te kanonizimit te shkrimeve te shenjta ne pergjithesi. 

*Numri i kufizuar* 

Per fat te keq, numri i kodikeve me njohje nderkombetare te ruajtur ne Shqiperi, duke perjashtuar "Kodikun e Arte te Anthimit" (nje doreshkrim i rralle krysografik, ne pergamene te purpurt) dhe disa te tjere, me gjithe kete vemendje, qe e tejkalon interesin e shkences vendese, eshte i kufizuar. Te pakte kane qene ata qe kane bere studime duke pasur njohje te drejtperdrejte per kodiket. Disa te tjere kane shkruar duke pasur si burim jo vete kodiket, por studimet mbi to. 

Ne Shqiperi dijetari i pare qe ka bere te ditur ekzistencen e Beratinus-it dhe te disa kodikeve te tjere ka qene Ilo Mitke Qafezezi. Ky qe me shume i preokupuar per "Kodikun e Koste Beratit", ne te cilin gjendej nje alfabet i panjohur i shqipes me grafema helene, por nuk harroi te permendte pak me gjeresisht vlerat e thesarit doreshkrimor beratas. Me kete rast ai krijoi edhe neologjizmin "shkresedore", per "manuscript" - doreshkrim, qe nuk pati fat te mbetej ne gjuhen aktive. 

Redaksia qe pergatiti vepren "Kodiket e Shqiperise" parapelqeu ne kriter perzgjedhjen e studimeve dhe artikujve me karakter shkencor, botuar ne revista akademike-universitare dhe buletine shkencore. Nje numer artikujsh te botuar here pas here ne shtyp thjesht per qellime njohjeje dhe vleresimi nuk jane perfshire. Per ndonje prej ketyre te fundit, qe ka pasqyruar perparim te dijes e te informacionit rreth kodikeve, eshte bere perjashtim. 

Duke iu permbajtur kuptimit terminologjik qe i eshte dhene fjales "kodik" ne arkivistike, kane mbetur jashte kesaj vepre nje numer studimesh me karakter filologjik, nder te cilet vecohen studimet e albanologut gjerman Armin Hetzer, shkrimet e te cilit kane pasur dhe kane rendesi per te bere te njohura vlerat gjuhesore te disa kodikeve te Shqiperise; si dhe studimet e ak. Alfred Uci kushtuar vepres se Teodor Kavaliotit: logjikes, fizikes dhe metafizikes se tij, tekste te akademise se Voskopojes. 

*Fondi i rralle* 

Me "kodike te Shqiperise" ne kete veper, me ndonje perjashtim tejet te rralle, kuptohet vetem "Fondi 888" i AQSH-se, ku jane koleksionuar 100 kodike dhe 17 fragmente. Ndoshta numri i kodikeve qe gjenden ne fonde te tjere ne kete arkiv (arkipeshkvia e Gjirokastres / Drinopolit /, arkipeshkvia e Shkodres, manastiri i Shen Gjon Vladimirit dhe disa fonde te tjere, nominale) eshte i barabarte me ato te "Fondit 888". Por keto jane ende te pakataloguar ne nje regest teresor. Ka dhe per to te dhena te thjeshta informimi, por ne fondin ku gjenden. 

Disa kodike, si "Liturgjia e Shen Gjon Gojartit", qe pershkruan Batiffol-i, pa bere fjale per disa te tjere qe ky nuk arriti t'i shohe me sy, si nje kodik i shekullit te pare qe ruhej ne Gjirokaster, si dhe nje kodik tjeter i shekullit te 4t, ekzistenca e te cileve pa dyshim do te ndryshonte kalendarin e kulturave ne shkalle europiane e boterore, sikurse dihet, me vone u zhduken pa gjurme. Tani ato ekzistojne vetem ne pershkrimet e studiuesve. 

Nje numer i madh kodikesh gjenden ne institucione te tjera: ne Biblioteken Kombetare, ne Muzeun e Artit Mesjetar te Korces, ne bibliotekat e institucioneve te Akademise se Shkencave, si dhe ne bibliotekat e qytetareve. Deri ne fillim te viteve 1990, nga veprimtaret e sherbimit arkivor, jane raportuar deshmi per ekzistencen e kodikeve te tjere mesjetare ne familjet qytetare shqiptare. Ne kete kuptim, mungon nje regjister kombetar, nderinstitucional, i te gjithe kodikeve te Shqiperise. 

*Karakteri katalog* 

Shumica e shkrimeve qe botohen ne kete veper jane te karakterit "katalog". Alexoudis pershkroi 6 doreshkrime. Batiffol pershkroi e analizoi 16, megjithese permendi shume me teper: nuk pati mundesi t'i shihte e t'i analizonte. Ne formen e nje katalogu paraqitet edhe studimi i Johannes Koder-it e Erich Trapp-it: keta paten mundesi te vizitojne arkivat e Shqiperise dhe te shohin koleksionin e kodikeve qe ishin mbledhur deri atehere (mesi i viteve 1960) dhe ruheshin ne AQSH. Studimet e tyre shpallen ne listat nderkombetare ekzistencen e nje numri kodikesh te panjohur te botes shqiptare. Ne ate kohe nje pjese e madhe e kodikeve gjendeshin ende ne pronesi te kishave dhe manastireve dhe Koder-Trapp nuk paten mundesi t'i katalogonin te gjithe. Nje skede me te dhena te plota te perditesuara u pergatit prej tyre per dy me te rendesishmit e kodikeve te Shqiperise: Beratinus-1 e Beratinus-2. 

Ne kete botim nuk jane perfshire kataloget e R. Gregory-t (botuar ne fillim te shekullit te 20-te) dhe te Gregory-Aland (botuar ne fund te shekullit te 20-te), sepse ne to behet fjale per rreth 5000 doreshkrime me karakter kishtar dhe ne to disa kodike te Shqiperise permenden sipas radhes kronologjike ne liste, por jo me vete. Ne keto studime, per vete karakterin global te tyre, per kodiket e Shqiperise behet fjale kalimthi. 

Kataloguesit e huaj gjithnje i jane permbajtur ndarjes se doreshkrimeve ungjillore ne tre grupe: 1. Maiuscule (shkronjemedha); 2. Minuscule (shkronjevogla) dhe 3. Lectionary (ligjerata ungjillore, fragmente ungjijsh, ungjij ne perikope). 

Te dhenat e kataloguesve te medhenj te letersise ungjillore (Gregory-Aland), sa u takon kodikeve te Shqiperise, megjithate, jane te pranishme ne kete veper permes evokimit te tyre prej studiuesve te tjere. 

*Historia* 

Ne Shqiperi nje katalog te kodikeve te Shqiperise pati pergatitur Theofan Popa, i cili iu kushtua kesaj pune ne vitet e fundit te jetes se tij, ne vitet 1980. Katalogu i Popes u pergatit per nevoja sherbimi, si mjet informimi dhe kerkimi arkivor. Ne kete katalog, pergjithesisht, kodiket renditen sipas radhes kronologjike, por jo gjithnje respektohet kriteri kronologjik, kryesisht sepse doreshkrime te hershme jane zbuluar e pranuar ne arkiv ne nje kohe kur vendin e tyre sipas radhes kohore e kishin zene te tjera, qe ishin bere me heret prone e arkivave. Ne pershkrimet e Popes here pas here, ne te rralle, permendet edhe numri i references ne inventaret e Gregory-Aland, por nuk zbatohet kriteri klasifikues i tyre. Ende mungon nje analogim perfundimta i numrave te references te doreshkrimeve ungjillore te Shqiperise ne katalogun e AQSH-se dhe ne katalogun e Gregory-Aland apo te Koder-Trapp. Botimi "Kodiket e Shqiperise" mundeson komunikimin e studiuesve brenda dhe jashte vendit, duke siguruar, pike se pari, identifikimin e te njejtit objekt. 

Duke qene se katalogu i Popes nuk qe pergatitur nga autori si nje veper per botim, redaksise i eshte dashur te punoje me pergjegjesi me daktiloshkrimin, per qartesimin e mendimit dhe rrjedhshmerine e frazes, per saktesimin dhe njehsimin e termave, si dhe per disa plotesime te domosdoshme. 

*Rendesia* 

Merr rendesi, ne kete kuader, studimi i Dr. Roderic L. Mullen, nga universiteti i Birmingamit, i cili pershkroi dhe krahasoi, ndonese jo teresisht (vetem per doreshkrimet me karakter ungjillor) numrat e references te katalogut te Gregory-Aland me ato te katalogut te Popes, duke lehtesuar e mundesuar shfrytezimin e literatures shkencore tradicionale dhe te re per kodiket. 

Katalogu i Popes, se bashku me studimin hyres, qe eshte e para veper me te dhena arkeografike dhe kulturore-historike thuajse per te 100 kodiket e "Fondit 888", i cili gjithashtu u krijua nen drejtimin e tij; botohet per here te pare. 

Renditja e artikujve dhe studimeve te perfshire ne kete veper behet sipas radhes se botimit. Kjo per te respektuar autoret, perparesite e tyre, si dhe per t'i dhene mundesi lexuesit te vereje se cfare ka sjelle te re, ne kohen dhe kontekstin e vet, secili nga studiuesit qe eshte marre me kodiket. Katalogu dhe studimi hyres i Popes eshte vendosur ne kronologji, duke pasur si reference daten e perfundimit dhe te dorezimit ne AQSH (mesi i viteve 1980). 

Ne shkrimin e emrave te njerezve dhe te vendeve redaksia ka zbatuar parimin e drejtshkrimit te shqipes, sipas te cilit forma me e hershme e nje huazimi eshte normeformuese, perkunder te tjerave, qe mbeten ne perdorim me te kufizuar. Shqipja eshte nje gjuhe qe e ka prekur fjalorin biblik qysh prej kohes se krishterimit te hershem. Nje varg emrash te pervecem biblike e ungjillore, toponime historike te kesaj hapesire, emra te pergjithshem te terminologjise kishtare, kane, per kete shkak, formen e tyre te shqiperuar. Keshtu, eshte shkruar ,Gjon" per ,Joan", sepse forma ,Gjon" del si e tille ne trajte te shkruar ne faltoret e shqiptareve qysh ne shekullin e 7-te. Megjithate, ne te shumten e rasteve, kur emrat e pervecem nuk kane te bejne me figura biblike, por me personazhe historike, ne kllapa eshte dhene edhe forma e huazimit te mevonshem te te njejtit emer biblik, kurse ne disa raste te tjera eshte zbatuar parimi historik dhe eshte respektuar forma qe ka perdorur vete personaliteti, si: Jan Kukuzeli i Ri, Joasafi i Beratit etj. 

Pothuajse te gjithe artikujt dhe studimet e ketij botimi, duke qene se kane qene shkruar dekada e shpesh shekuj me pare, redaksia i ka pajisur me shenime shpjeguese, saktesuese ose krahasuese, ne dy forma: si shenime te brendashkruara ne tekstin e autorit, duke bere dallimin me kllapa (katrore ose te kurbeta) dhe si shenime ne formen e fusnotes. Ne rast se autoret kane pasur vete shenime ne forme fusnote, shenimet e redaksise jane dalluar me korsiv. 

Per te lehtesuar kuptimin e kesaj lende relativisht te panjohur ne boten shqptare te letrave eshte pergatitur nje fjalorth shpjegues. Theksojme se fjalorthi u referohet kuptimeve qe kane keto terma ne studimet per kodiket. Ne raste te vecanta, kur ka qene e nevojshme te saktesohet nje kuptim prej tjetrit, eshte dhene edhe permbajtja semantike e termit ne perdorimin kishtar. 

Per botimin e kesaj vepre, nga redaksia, punonjesit e Drejtorise se Pergjithshme te Arkivave dhe bashkepunetoret e saj te jashtem, eshte punuar afro tre vjet. Nje pune e veshtire ka qene perzgjedhja dhe pergatitja e ilustrimeve, qe jane pjese e rendesishme e promovimit te kesaj pasurie te madhe. 

* * * 

Redaksia e ndien te nevojshme te falenderoje perzemersisht Presidentin e Republikes, Alfred Moisiu, i cili i ofroi kujdestarine e vet te larte ketij botimi dhe pergatiti me kete rast nje pershendetje inkurajuese per pune te metejshme. 

,Kodiket e Shqiperise" botohet me mbeshtetjen financiare te Unesco-s. Ne falenderojme personalisht Dr. Koïchiro Matsuura, Drejtor i Pergjithshem i Unesco-s, qe vleresoi rendesine e ketij projekti dhe e pershendeti ate me nje fjale hyrese te ngrohte dhe dashamirese. 

Nje falenderim i pervecem i perket Institutit Arkeologjik te Akademise se Shkencave te Kines (Pekin), specialiste te te cilit shpetuan nga demtimi i pandreqshem dy kodiket me te vjeter Beratinus, duke i restauruar me teknologji bashkekohore dhe duke ua zgjatur jeten per shekujt e ardhshem. Per fat te keq, nuk qe e mundur qe te perfshihej ne kete botim ndonje studim i ketyre specialisteve, megjithese Drejtoria e Pergjithshme e Arkivave shprehu interesin e vet per kete. 

Me kete veper do te rezultoje e nevojshme qe shkenca shqiptare te kembengule per nje permase te re te dijes etnologjike, si dije antopologjike, sic kuptohet ky term ne shkencen e sotme euro-amerikane (,cultural anthropology,). Kjo do t'i lejonte qe etnologjia te bente objekt studimi doreshkrime te krijuara ose te ruajtura ne hapesiren shqiptare dhe nga njerez shqiptare, ne gjuhe dhe shkrime te kulturave perandorake (greqisht, latinisht), te lidhura me kryeqendrat e ketyre kulturave, me rendesi per historine e krishterimit te hershem dhe te mendimit te krishtere ne teresi, me rendesi per ndikimin ne boten shpirterore laike te kesaj hapesire. Keto doreshkrime nuk jane tradite kombetare ne kuptimin e ngushte te fjales, por jane pjese e identitetit kulturor te shqiptareve ne kuptimin e gjere te fjales, jane pjese e vlerave europiane te kesaj kulture. 

* * * 

Hapi me i aferm i nje strategjie afatgjate, qe do te lejonte integrimin ne teresi te doreshkrimeve kishtare te Shqiperise ne inventaret boterore te tyre, do te ishte: 

- Botimi ne gjuhe te huaj i kesaj vepre qe po i paraqitet lexuesit; 

- Pergatitja e nje katalogu me te dhena te plota per pjesen tjeter te kodikeve te Shqiperise, te ruajtur jashte "Fondit 888"; 

- Krijimi i nje inventari kombetar te ketyre doreshkrimeve, pavaresisht se prane cilit institucion ruhen (duke perfshire edhe ato te familjeve); 

- Botimi ne shqip e gjuhe te huaj i nje katalogu me te dhena ezauruese per gjithe fondin e shkrimeve te krishtera ne Shqiperi. 

E ndejme te nevojshme te theksojme se lexuesi do te gjeje ne kete veper nje botim me karakter laik, ne te cilin historia e doreshkrimeve biblike e ungjillore, si dhe historia e besimit, qofte studimet e autoreve te huaj, ashtu dhe ne ato te autoreve shqiptare, shihen kryesisht si histori kulture. Studimet e tekstologjise kritike biblike jane nje ceshtje me e thelle, qe pret keshillimin e dijetareve te specializuar, dhe qe i takon nje te ardhmeje jo te larget. 

Shoqata Nderkombetare Biblike, me qender ne Londer, qe po punon per redaktimin e tekstit te Dhjates se Re mbi bazen e referencave te doreshkrimeve me te vjetra, me qellim qe ky tekst te jete i pranueshem per te gjitha kishat, doreshkrimin "Beratinus" e vlereson si nje prej pikembeshtetjeve me te rendesishme te nismes se saj.

_Koha Jone_

----------


## Albo

- Interviste me Prof. Dr. Shaban Sinani -

*NJE "PASAPORTE EUROPIANE" PER SHQIPERINE* 


Pyetje: Ne pershendetjen e Dr. Koïchiro Matsuura, Drejtor i Pergjithshem i Unesco-s, shkruar per botimin "Kodiket e Shqiperise", dy doreshkrimet me te vjetra kishtare te vendit, "Beratinus-1" dhe "Beratinus-2" jane shpallur pjese te programit "Kujtesa e Botes". C'vlera i kane bere keto dy doreshkrime te jene pasaporta kulturore e ketij vendi ne programin me te rendesishem nderkombetar te vlerave te trashegimise njerezore? 

Pergjigje: Per here te pare keto dy doreshkrime jane konsideruar te vlefshem per programin "Kujtesa e Botes" ne librin "I Vangeli dei Popoli", botuar ne Rome nga Biblioteka Apostolike e Vatikanit, ne 2000-vjetorin e krishterimit. Pas pohimit te Dr. Matsuura-s ne fjalen pershendetese te botimit "Kodiket e Shqiperise" nuk mbetet tjeter vecse regjistrimi formal ne kete program. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe prane Drejtorise se Pergjithshme te Arkivave eshte krijuar dhe ka filluar te funksionoje Komiteti Kombetar i programit "Kujtesa e Botes". Dy doreshkrimet qe ju permendet jane te vetmet vlera kulturore qe jane shpallur pjese te ketij programi nga bota shqiptare. 
"Beratinus-1" eshte nje doreshkrim qe njihet, se paku, qe nga fundi i shekullit te 12-te, kur "franket kampaneze", apo anzhuinet e Shampanjes, sic do te thuhej ne shqipen e sotme, qe zoteronin gjithe bregdetin shqiptar deri ne thellesi, kerkuan nga kisha dhe populli i Beratit te dorezonin "ungjillin e arte". 
Nje studiues greko-shqiptar, Nikolaos Mystakidis, ne nje studim te botuar ne vitin 1904 ne Athine, permend disa burime antike, sipas te cilave "nje ungjill i shkruar me ar e argjend" u porosit prej perandorit te Kostandinopojes per t'iu dhuruar nje kishe ne Illyricum-in e jugut, bashke me nje copez prej kryqit te kryqezimit te Krishtit. 
Afersisht 135 vjet me pare, ne fillim peshkopi i Beratit, Anthim Aleksudhi dhe me pas studiuesi belg Pierre Battifol, duke u marre me kete doreshkrim, paten vene re se shkronja e tij ishte aq e ngjashme me shkrimin e Shen Gjon Gojartit, saqe mund te besohej se ishte "tamam dora e tij". Te dy studiuesit, per te arritur ne kete perfundim, i referoheshin nje shenimi pershkrues per nje ungjill qe ruhej ne Patmos dhe qe dihej se ishte doreshkrim i Shen Gjon Gojartit. 
Duke qene se, sic dihet, Shen Gjon Gojarti, nje nga "kater dotorete" e kishes, sic pati shkruar P. Bogdani, ne vitin 407 vdiq, kurse doreshkrimi "Beratinus-1" eshte pranuar te jete shkruar afersisht nga mesi i shekullit te 6-te, me vone kjo lidhje u vu ne dyshim. Mirepo kohet e fundit jane vene ne dukje fakte te rinj, qe tregojne se kjo lidhje nuk mund te shthuret kaq lehte. Se pari, sepse "Beratinus-" eshte shkruar "jo me vone se mesi i shekullit te 6-te", por askush nuk e ka perjashtuar se mund te jete shkruar me heret. Se dyti, sepse dy dijetare, fillimisht Zef Valentini (1929) dhe pastaj Kristo Frasheri (1995), nga burime te ndryshme, kane provuar me deshmi te shkruara se Shen Gjon Gojarti e pati prekur fizikisht hapesiren e 
brendshme ilirike, duke qene "internue n'Epir" pikerisht ne vitet e fundme te jetes se tij. Murg dhe i internuar, dijetar reformator dhe njekohesisht i rroposur si heretik - Shen Gjon Gojarti nuk kishte ngushellim me te perkryer dhe me te bekuar se shkrimi i ungjijve. 
Te tjere studiues, shqiptare e te huaj, kane sjelle fakte qe mjeshteria e shkrimit ne hapesiren historike shqiptare ka qene me karakteristika te dallueshme vendore. Une e quaj shume te rendesishem faktin e verejtur nga Prof. Neritan Ceka, i cili veren nje ngjashmeri befasuese midis shkronjes se "Beratinus-1" dhe shkronjes se perdorur ne mbishkrimet e byllineve ne krishterimin e hershem. 
"Beratinus-1" eshte nje prej tre arketipeve me te pervecem te doreshkrimeve ungjillore ne shkalle boterore (Battifol, Mullen, Popa, Buda). Prej disa vitesh, me nismen e International Biblical Society, ne Londer punon nje redaksi studiuesish te paleografise, te bibliologjise, te tekstologjise kritike, detyra e se ciles eshte te pergatise nje tekst te shkencorizuar te Dhjates se Re. Kjo redaksi ka perberje nderkishtare dhe mbeshtetet nga te gjitha kishat ne punen e saj. Pjesetare te kesaj redaksie kane ardhur te keshillojne kodikun "Beratinus-1", sepse nuk mund ta arrijne qellimin qe i kane vene vetes pa u njohur me permbajtjen e tij. "Beratinus-1" ka ungjillin sipas Mateut dhe ungjillin sipas Markut. Lenda e ketyre dy ungjijve nuk eshte njesoj si ne librat kanonike kishtare. Disa shmangie te vogla, qe studiuesit i kane cilesuar si "shprehje e kompetences se arsyes njerezore mbi fjalen e shenjte", kompetence qe vetem pak kohe me vone do te merrte fund, kane nje rendesi te jashtezakonshme per krahasime dhe per te ndricuar historine e mendimit te krishtere ne pergjithesi ne shkalle boterore. Ketij qellimi mund t'i ndihmojne vetem 4-5 kodike te tjere: "Vaticana B", "Sinaiticus", "Sinopensis", "Rosanensis" e "Petropolitanus". 
Doreshkrimi "Beratinus-2", ose "Kodiku i arte i Anthimit", cmohet per vlera te tjera, sidomos per kaligrafine, qe eshte e ngjashme vetem me "Codex Grecae 53" (Peterburg) dhe qe eshte kthyer ne nje pike reference per te gjithe ungjijte shkronjevegjel, per periodizimin e historise se ketyre shkrimeve, para dhe pas tij. Tek "Beratinus-2", qe eshte shkruar teresisht me germa ari, gjenden edhe gjurme te shkrimit te periudhes se paleokrishterimit. Me e vecanta prej ketyre gjurmeve eshte ajo qe quhet "shkronje gjysme-onciale", qe me vone nuk shfaqet me ne shkrim. 

Pyetje: Jeni shprehur se ne doreshkrimet kishtare te Shqiperise ruhen deshmi te nje tradite te theksuar ekumenizmi. Ku e mbeshtetni kete vleresim? 

Pergjigje: Ky vleresim eshte i hershem. Ne studimin tim vetem se e kam paraqitur ne nje kontekst me te shendetshem, duke mos i lene deshmite e pervecuara nga paraardhesit si episode pa lidhje me njeri-tjetrin. I pari nder studiuesit huaj qe verejti kete cilesi te cuditshme tek "Beratinus-1" ishte Pierre Battifol (1886). Duke shkruar monografine "Codex Purpureus Beratinus et les manuscrits grec en Albanie", ai pati konstatuar se ne kodikun "Beratinus-1" gjendej nje arketip qe nuk mund te hynte as ne shkollen siriake-lindore, as ne shkollen western-perendimore, per shkak te ekzistences se disa pasazheve kalimtare, te cilat kombinonin te dyja shkollat e shkrimit te krishterimit te hershem. Per keto kombinime, interferenca, mbivendosje dhe konvergjenca leximesh, ai perdori termin anglisht "conflate reading". Ne kete konkluzion Battifol pati arritur duke krahasuar tekstin e "Beratinus-1" me modelet e shkollave dhe traditave te shkrimeve te krishterimit te hershem, qe gjendeshin ne klasifikimin e studiuesve G. Westcott dhe Hort. Battifol identifikoi nje pjese te vargjeve ungjillore te Beratinus-1, qe fillonin sipas tradites siriake-lindore dhe permbylleshin sipas tradites western-perendimore, ose anasjelltas. 
A ka lidhje ky fakt me prirjen ekumenike dhe frymen e konvergjences qe eshte trasheguar ne boten shqiptare? A eshte e rastit qe arketipi i trete i tekstit te Dhjates se Re, arketipi i ndermjetme, i shkolles se konvergjences, u shpreh si model pikerisht tek "Beratinus-1"? Le te kujtojme se, ne kohen kur u shkrua ky doreshkrim dy perandorite ishin ndare, kishte ndodhur herezia e pare e arianizmit, si dhe ishin kapercyer skizma akaciane dhe ajo nestoriane. 
Ne nje doreshkrim te shekullit te 14-te, qe ka qene prone e mitropolise se Beratit, ka lende martirologjike dhe jete shenjtoresh. Dy studiues shqiptare, Theofan Popa dhe Kosta Naco, kane konstatuar se ky doreshkrim ka nje rendesi te vecante, sepse tregon per disa ndikime ne jeten e kishes lindore prej qendrash te tjera kishtare, nga duhet te kete ardhur arketipi i ketij martirologu, per t'u kopjuar me pas nga nje shkrues vendes ne greqisht. Ne kete doreshkrim jeteshkrimet e martireve pershkruhen njesoj si ne letersine martirologjike te karakterit perendimor, megjithese vepra eshte porositur per nje kishe te ritualit lindor. Te gjendur para ketij fakti, te dy studiuesit arsyetojne se ndoshta ktitore te ketij doreshkrimi mund te kene qene familjet bujare te Topiajve apo te Balshajve, sundimi i te cileve ne ate kohe shtrihej deri ne Berat, ku autoriteti i kishes lindore ishte me i fuqishem, por Topiajt e Balshajt kishin lidhje te forta me krishterimin perendimor. Jo vetem teksti, por edhe miniaturat, e gjithe zbukurimorja, ne kete doreshkrim eshte e karakterit perendimor: veshjet e klerikeve te larte, te figurave te mbreterve e perandoreve, duke perfshire shembellimin e shenjtoreve. Mbase "edhe vete piktori ka qene nga Perendimi". 
Nje kodik tjeter, dikur prone e nje kishe ne Berat, i shkruar ne mesin e shekullit te 18-te, permban letersi ungjillore-morale (gr. "hrystoithia" - zakone te mira, zakone te arta). Joasafi, peshkopi i asokohshem i Beratit, ka lene nje shenim, ne te cilin thuhet: "Hrystoithia eshte perkthyer nga gjuha latine ne gjuhen greke nga i dituri, i rendesishmi, i shkelqyeri Andon, profesor". Ka te dhena qe mund te provojne se autori i origjinalit eshte nje klerik fjorentin. Peshkopi beratas nuk pati asnje ngurrim per ta marre kete veper nga kisha romane dhe per t'ua dhene besimtareve te ritualit lindor, duke ua rekomanduar si liber per veti te arta, per virtyte te 
shkelqyera. 

Pyetje: A ka ndonje lidhje midis tradites 15-shekullore te doreshkrimeve kishtare dhe historise se shkrimit ne gjuhen shqipe? 

Pergjigje: Shqiperia, sic e kane provuar dijetare te huaj e vendes (Ceka, Korkuti, Zanichelli, Mullen), ka qene nje vend shkruesish (scribe) dhe shkrimtoresh (scriptorium-esh). Ne qytetet 
kryesore te Shqiperise mesjetare kishte shkolla bukurshkrimi. Fan Noli, ne vepren e tij kushtuar Gjergj Kastriotit, informon kalimthi se Skenderbeut ia hartoi fermanin e rreme, me ane te te cilit behej zot i Krujes ne emer te sulltanit, nje prej ketyre mjeshterve shkrues. 
Qe ka pasur nje shkolle shkruesish vendes shume shekuj para fillimeve te historise se shkrimeve ne gjuhen shqipe, kjo eshte krejtesisht jashte dyshimit. Ka doreshkrime ne te cilat greqishtja shkruhet me shume gabime drejtshkrimore, madje ka te tilla ku fjaleve ne greqisht u hiqet fare mbaresa "-s", karakteristike per kete gjuhe. Ne disa kodike thuhet shprehimisht se porosites (ktitor) i vepres ka qene kjo ajo familje patronimike arberore (sidomos Topiajt, Muzakajt dhe Arianitet). Ne nje aneshkrim qe gjendet ne "Kodikun e 50-te te Beratit", shkruar ne vitin 1411, thuhet: "U perfundua se shkruari ky psaltir me kontributin dhe shpenzimet e te nderuarit jeromonak e arkimandrit Maksimit, dhe iu dha manastirit te shenjte e te adhuruar te Virgjereshes dhe u mor ne dorezim nga arkimandriti per perdorim ne ate kishe te shenjte te Perendise, si dhe per te mesuar femijet. Kushdo qe e nxjerr jashte kishes kete psaltir paste kundershtare Hyjlindesen. U shkrua nga dora e te pervuajturit, Teodorit, qe ishte sekretar ("gramatia") i Beratit prane zotit Teodor Muzaka, dhe qe qendron i burgosur prej tre vjetesh ne kalane e Skraparit. Kushdo qe ta lexoje, te me kuptoje dhe te lutet per mua te mjerin, sepse e shkruajta me vuajtje te medha". 
Ne kohen kur Europa u trondit rrenjesisht prej termetit rilindes te humanizmit dhe kisha perjetoi nje prej reformave me te medha te historise se saj, edhe ne boten shqiptare lindi shkrimi ne gjuhen e vendit. Nuk eshte e rastit qe veprat e para te doreshkruara dhe te shtypshkruara te letrave shqipe i takojne pikerisht fondit te letersise se krishtere. Bukurshkruesit shqiptare barten nje prej traditave kulturore me jetegjata te popullit dhe lehtesuan kalimin prej shkrimit ne gjuhet imperiale ne shkrimin ne gjuhen kombetare. 

Pyetje: Si shpjegohet qe doreshkrime ungjillore ne latinisht kane mbetur fare pak deri ne koherat moderne, krahasimisht me ato ne gjuhen greke? 

Pergjigje: Mbase duhet thene me sakte se kane mbetur fare pak ne hapesiren shqiptare, sepse e verteta eshte pak me ndryshe. Nuk ka ndonje shperpjesetim midis doreshkrimeve ne greqisht dhe atyre ne latinisht. Ne nje kodik qe dikur u ka takuar autoriteteve kishtare te Durresit, jo me i vonet se shekulli i 15-te, gjuha e kronikes ndryshon vetetimthi nga latinishtja ne greqisht dhe anasjelltas e perseri ne te kunderten. Ne hapesiren shqiptare nuk ka qene ndonje dukuri e cuditshme ndryshimi i autoritetit te kishave, romane e bizantine, dhe bashke me te edhe nderrimi i autoritetit te gjuhes se shkrimeve. Provat tregojne se shumica e doreshkrimeve ungjillore te botes arberore shtegtuan drejt Perendimit bashke me mergaten e pare te fisnikerise vendese. Ne arkipeshvine e Rossano Calabro-s gjendet nje kodik me nje shkronj- binjake me ate te "Beratinus-1". Ky kodik, qe njihet me emrin "Rosanensis", ruhet ne Rossano prej afro 5 shekujsh. Ka studiues qe nuk e shohin te rastit as ngjashmerine Beratinus- 
Rosanensis, as faktin qe ky rajon i Italise jugore prej pese shekujsh banohet nga popullsi arbereshe. Ne nje shkrim te koheve te fundme I. Kadare eshte shprehur se bojaria shqiptare, duke marre rrugen e mergimit, nuk harroi te merrte me vete kujtimet e te pareve, armet, emblemat, stolite, kryqet, epitafet, kembanat dhe kembanoret. Faktet na provojne se familjet patronimike moren me vete edhe shkrimet e lashta. Shume kodike mesjetare, shkruar ne latinisht, qe lidhen me hapesiren historike dhe kulturen kombetare shqiptare, gjenden ne biblioteka perendimore. Vete "Meshari i Gjon Buzukut", ne sinjaturen burimore te vendit ku ruhet (Bibliteca Apostolica Vaticana), eshte doreshkrim i tipologjise "kodik". Prof. Kristo Frasheri permend doreshkrimin ku gjendet "Formula e pagezimit", duke e paraqitur me titullin "Kodeksi i Pal Engjellit". Ky kodik ka 37 flete, te numertuara me dore, dhe permban krysobulat perandorake bizantine, por ne latinisht! 
Nje studiues me i hershem, qe nuk ka nenshkruar, ne artikullin me titull "Per rreth botimit te doreshkrimit shqyp te shekullit te 14-te", botuar ne "Hylli i drites", nr. 7-8, 1930, ka vecuar edhe doreshkrime te tjera ungjillore, qe terminologjikisht jane emertuar "kodike" dhe qe ruhen ne biblioteka perendimore. Vec "Ungjillit te pashkeve", si kodik nga ky autor permendet madje edhe nje "Vjershe e palecitur e Gavrilit i Dharenjevet", veper e shekullit te 17-te, dialekti i shqiptareve te Italise, qe ka si tregues burimi: "Codice Barberini latin. 3454, XLIII, 2". Ne te vertete, i njejti numer reference, "Codice Barberini Latino 3454", ne pronesi te Bibliotekes Apostolike te Vatikanit, pervecon vepren ne doreshkrim te Luke Matranges "Dottrina cristiana - albanese", vecse me nen-ndarjen LXIX. 
"Shproporcionet" qe verehen ndermjet doreshkrimeve greqisht dhe atyre latinisht duhen kuptuar duke pasur ne konsiderate cfare ndodhi me kishen e ritualit roman pas Reformes dhe sidomos pas Kunderreformes. Nje shumice doreshkrimesh te karakterit ungjillor, liturgjik dhe 
teologjik-filozofik, per t'u lejuar te botoheshin, duhej te paraqiteshin ne zyrat eperore te Propagandes se Shenjte, qe kishte autoritetin te jepte lejen e shtypshkrimit. Eshte i njohur tashme fati i doreshkrimit te "Cetes se profeteve", nje kopje e autografit te te cilit mbeti ne Raguze, gjate udhetimit te autorit per ne Padova, ku do te merrej vendimi per dhenien ose jo te lejes se botimit. Doreshkrimi origjinal qe ruhet ne Dubrovnik deshmon se vepres se botuar i mungon gati nje e katerta, ne mos me shume. 
Studiuesi i njohur Miroslav Vanino, ne librin e tij "Aleksandar Komulovic", botuar ne Sarajeve ne vitin 1935, njofton se "ne vitin 1584 ... ne Rome u shtypen 500 katekizma ne gjuhen shqipe, te porositur prej priftit Duka Armani, i cili ne vitin 1590 u be peshkop i Shkodres dhe se bashku me nje shqiptar te shkolluar i moren keto libra ("Na pocetku g. 1584 krenuse vizitatori iz Rima preko Ancone Jakina, Hvara i Dubrovnika u Albaniju, ponesavsi uz misale i razne knjge jos mnogo naboznih predmeta, kojima ce darivati svecenike i narod. U Rimu su dali otisnuti 500 katekizama na albanskom jeziku. Pratila su ih tri albanca: svecenik Duka Armani, koji je g. 1590 postao skadarski biskup, jedan djak Ilirskog Koegija i jos jedan 
skolovani albanac, koji ce toga daka pomagati u poucovanju "str. 44, vep. cit.). Nuk eshte e veshtire te cmohet rendesia e ketij katekizmi te shtypur ne 500 kopje shqip, qofte edhe per faktin se ky tirazh nenkupton ekzistencen e nje lexuesi te rendesishem, brenda klerit dhe ne boten laike. 
Kodike jane edhe aktet permbledhese te se drejtes urbane mesjetare, qe u themeluan ne periudhen e fisnikerise arberore. Njeri prej tyre, ai qe njihet me titullin "Statutet e Shkodres", ruhet ne: Venezia, Biblioteca Museo Correr, Mss. Correr 295. Ky doreshkrim quhet "Codice cartaceo in 8? del secolo 16-simo di 40 carte numerate e 9 non numerate" - "Statuti della città di Scutari", conserv. presso il Consiglio dei X. 

Pyetje: A ka gjurme te etnosit shqiptar ne biblioteken e doreshkrimeve te Shqiperise dhe nese nuk ka, pse duhet t'u kushtohet vemendje? 

Pergjigje: Tradita e shkrimeve biblike e ungjillore ne Shqiperi, nje prej traditave me te vjetra te kultures se kesaj bote, "te botes sane", sic thoshin klasiket e shkrimit shqip, e afirmuar ne plotesine e vet, na lejon te mendojme se ne permbajtjen e tyre ka bote laike dhe etnos shqiptar, drejtpersedrejti e terthorazi. Ne teresine e studimeve kushtuar ketyre shkrimeve, qe zgjaten ne afro 140 vjet, del perfundimisht se ne hapesiren shqiptare, qysh prej periudhes ilirike, ka ekzistuar nje shkolle lokale shkruesish; dhe kjo shkolle shkruesish e scriptorium-esh ben pjese ne historine e shkrimit dhe te kultures vendese. Ajo eshte nje prej deshmive me te drejtperdrejta te vazhdimesise iliro-shqiptare edhe ne periudha te "boshllekut" historik. Prej kesaj tradite, nese kemi vullnetin e mjaftueshem, ne mund te zbulojme nje "Shqiperi tjeter", nje Shqiperi qe ka pasur gjithnje eliten e vet kulturore dhe ka rrojtur me shije metropoli; nje Shqiperi europiane qe ka ndjekur rrjedhat me te perparuara te kohes. Ne keto doreshkrime ka jo vetem lende kishtare, por edhe shume bote laike, etnos ne kuptimin e plote te fjales, kulture e qyteterim, qe mund e duhet te ndricohen. Por per kete nuk mjafton vetem vullneti. Se pari duhet nje konceptim antropologjik per kulturen dhe traditen e vendit. Kjo do te thote qe etnosi shqiptar te mos kerkohet vetem ne gabimet drejtshkrimore te atij shkruesit qe greqishten nuk e kishte gjuhe amtare dhe madje guxonte ta shkruante pa formante. Nje shumice doreshkrimesh kishtare jane te karakterit te nomokanoneve. Ne keto doreshkrime e drejta kanonike kishtare gershetohet ne menyre te pandashme me te drejten etnozakonore vendese. Bota laike ne lenden biblike te kodikeve vjen duke zene vend gjithnje e me te gjere, sidomos gjate dhe pas Rilindjes Europiane. 
Ne nje prej kodikeve te arkipeshkvise se Shkodres gjendet nje doreshkrim i shkurter dygjuhesh, shqip e italisht, i vitit 1744, ne te cilin jane shenjuar 19 mallkime "chi i lescon ypesckfi teinten emade" ("qe mund t'i urdheroje ipeshkvi te enjten e madhe"). Ne keto mallkime ka informacion te permbledhur per presionet e se drejtes etnozakonore lokale mbi te 
drejten kanonike kishtare, per shkak te shfaqjes se faktoreve te rinj ne mjedisin tradicional. Dy prej ketyre mallkimeve informojne per rrezikun e marteses jashte kurore dhe per shfaqjen e poligamise, nen kete presion, te dhena keto qe jane me vlefshmeri jo te zakonshme per etnologet: "Kioft mallekuem ai, chi nsve unor me prift te famullies mbate nat chi martohet", "Kioft mallekuem ai, chi te mbaan dyy graa" ("Qofte mallkuar kush s've kurore ne kishe diten e marteses", "Qofte mallkuar ai qe merr dy gra"). Nje pjese e kodikeve, si "Kodiku i 100-te, i Fierit", ose me gjere i njohur me emrin "Kodiku i manastirit te Shen Kozmait", kane lende te mirefillte etnografike: kontrata fejesash dhe martesash, si mund te martohet nje i krishtere me nje jo te krishtere etj. 

_Intervistoi: Mark Simoni_

----------


## Albo

*Arti si estetike teologjike ne Kodiket e Beratit*

_Dr.Moikom Zeqo_ 

Ne shume pikepamje Kodiket e Beratit jane kodiket kryeqytetas, ku qenderzohen perberesit, si nje institucionalizim i nje biblioteke diturake mesjetare. Botimi i shkelqyer e i pazevendesueshem Kodiket e Shqiperise ka qene i shumepritur, eshte padyshim nje botim kulturologjik i jashtezakonshem nga te gjithe pikepamjet. Ne vlerat e shumfishta te ketij botimi do te ndalemi nje here tjeter. Kumtimi im ka te beje me disa deshmi te tjera te klasit te pare, te cilat jane substanciale dhe qe duhet te merren seriozisht ne konsiderate. Ne kete rrugetim eshte arkeologjia qe na hap nje horizont te ri dhe na ben nje iluminim te vecante. 

Disa zbulime qe do te them, jane rezultat i studimit tim shumevjecar dhe ketu, une po e shpreh publikisht per te paren here. Lidhen me artin ikonografik te krishtere ne zanafillat e tij ne Shqiperi. 

1. Ne 1878 arkeologu A.Dummont zbuloi nje kupe, patere qelqi, te zbukuruar me tekniken e gdhendjes me origjine nga Doclea, qe i takonte shekujve IV-V pas Krishtit. Ne kete monument arkeologjik unikal kemi ndoshta ikonografi me te hershme te krishtere ne Evrope. Jane skicuar 8 skena, 7 nga Testamenti i Vjeter dhe vetem 1 nga Testamenti i Ri, shoqeruar dhe me mbishkrime ne latinisht. Skenat jane: Abrahami ne castin e flijimit te djalit te tij Isakut (Zanafilla 22, 1-19), Adami dhe Eva ne skenen e Mekatit te Pare (Zanafilla 3, 20, 4, 1), Moisiu (i paraqitur cuditerisht ne formen e Pjetrit) e godet me shkop per te nxjerre nje burim (eksodi 17, 1-7), Danieli ne shpellen e luaneve (Libri i Danielit 6, 23, 3), te rinjte hebrenj, qe shpetojne nga furra e zjarrit ne Babiloni (libri i Danielit 3, 20-30) Suzana shpeton nga akuza e rreme (po aty) si dhe Profeti Jona na shpeton nga barku i balenes (Jona 1, 4) si dhe Jezu Krishti ringjall Llazarin (Mateu 11, 1, 44). 

Te tete skenat lidhen me idene e shpetimit mesianik, sepse vete krishterimi u vulezua si fe e shpetimit. Nuk po jap tekstet ne latinisht, te cilat jane kopjuar padyshim nga nje variant i perkthimit latinisht te Bibles se Shenjte, qe ka qarkulluar tek iliret ne ate kohe, ku eshte bazuar edhe artisti. Te ben pershtypje, qe metaforika artistike e ikonografise lidhet me shume me Testamentin e Vjeter, figura me e madhe me permasa eshte ajo e profetit Abraham, kurse figura e Krishtit nuk eshte e spikatur. Kurse ngaterrimi i figures se Pjetrit me Moisiun eshte nje gje shume e cuditshme dhe gati e pashpjegueshme. Mos kemi te bejme ketu me teologjine e mevonshme augustiane, qe e shihte Testamentin e Vjeter si metaforen ftillezuese te vete Testamentit te Ri, gje qe e ka pasion te vecante edhe Bogdani i Madh? 

Shkrimet ne minuskule, flasin per nje Kodik qe sot eshte zhdukur. Nga na tjeter ketu kemi nje lidhje me te ashtuquajturat Lutje Paradigme, sic ishte p.sh. Commendatio Animae (Keshillat e Shpirtit, lutje per te vdekurit, qe deshmohet ne nje version latin ne fillim te shek.V, qe ruhet ne nje doreshkrrim ne Vatikan. A do te kete pasur ne dore nje version shkrimor analog edhe artisti i kesaj kupe? Behet fjale per doreshkrime, qe kane qarkulluar tek iliret ne harkun kohor shek. IV dhe V doreshkrime parabizantine. 

2. Ne mozaikun e Bazilikes se Linit, zbuluar nga miku im arkeolog, i ndjeri Skender Anamali eshte edhe nje fragment epigrafik i Psallmit nr.83, qe shpesh numerohet edhe si psallmi nr.84. Ky fragment thote O sa te dashura jane banesat e tua o Zot i Ushtrive- shpirti im desherron me zjarr dhe shkrihet per oborret e Zotit, zemra ime dhe mishi im i dergojne britma gezimi Perendise se gjalle (Theu zoiti). Terheq vemendjen fakti, qe Zoti thirret me dy emra Kyrie dhe Theo. Ka shume mundesi qe kjo lidhet me kultin e Shen Erazmit te Ohrit dhe nenkupton martirizimin e tij te mevonshem, ose per te qene me sakte jehonen e lavdise se ketij martirizimi. (Kjo deshmi shkrimore ne mozaik lidhet me nje verison, ose kodik i Septuaginta ne greqisht shume me pare perkthimit ne latinisht te Vulgates se filologut gjenial ilir Euseb Jeronimit. Disa mesjetarologe si I.Barnea, A.Ducellier jane marre me kete deshmi epigrafike, po ajo qe ka rendesi per ne eshte qe nje veper arti e shquar mozaikore e shek.V, ose e fillimit te shek.VI ka cituar nje version te nje kodiku, qe ka qarkulluar, te pakten ne shek.V. Fragmenti i psallmit 83 ka dhe disa elemente figurative sic eshte figura e nje gjetheje ne formen e zemres, te afert nga ana figurative me simbolin e Kodikut Beratinus te shek.VI. Kjo gjethe akanti, qe eshte perdorur edhe ne nje funksion ortografik ka patur edhe nje kuptim kozmo-teologjik. Ketu duhet te shohim nje arsye te ftillezimit ikonografik te vete simbolit me ngjyre te kuqe, te ashtuquajtur ne forme zemre, qe ka Kodiku Beratinus i shek.VI. Ky eshte edhe nje element i paleografise se hershem bizantine dhe gjendet cuditerisht edhe ne mozaikun muror te Kapeles se Vogel Bizantine ne nje nga Galerite e Amfiteatrit te Durresit. Gjethja ne forme zemre, paraqet keshtu nje simbolike te vecante artistike dhe lidhet me nje sistem te ikonografise se hershme. Eshte per t'u vene ne dukje gjithashtu se gjethja ne forme zemre eshte ne fund te fjalise nismetare te mbishkrimit: Os agapita ta sainomata sou Kyrie e ton dunameon. Pra nuk eshte vene rastesisht, por lidhet me atributin ornamentik qe lidhet me vete emrin e Zotit. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe edhe figura e kuqe ne forme zemre ne Kodikun Beratinus t'i afrohet ketij kuptimi, sepse ne te vertete nuk kemi te bejme fare me formen anatomike te zemres se njeriut, rrjedhimisht as me kuptimet figurative nga me te ndryshmet dhe as me metaforikat hyjnore te gershetuara me ato tokesore. Ky element figurativ kryesor ka te beje me nje tradite te scriptoriumeve, pra te shkruevve te hershem te kodikeve bizantine, gjithashtu nje tradite e zanafilluar nga antikiteti. 

3. Zbulimi me i madh dhe me i rendesishem qe do te kuptoj eshte mozaiku i famshem te bazilikes ne Arapaj, nje kryeveper evropiane e artit bizantin ne pergjithesi dhe me e shquara ne Shqiperi ne fillim te shek.VI. Kjo skene eshte nje kompozim i rralle dhe madheshtor. Shpjegimet e deritanishme se gjoja kemi te bejme me nje skene thjesht bufolike jane teper te thjeshtezuara dhe p referencen substanciale. Per fatin e mire kjo reference ekziston. Skena e mozaikut ne Arapaj eshte unikale dhe paraqitet ne tre horizonte njeri mbi tjetrin. Horizonti i pare paraqet nje burre ulur ne trungun e nje ulliri, mban ne dore nje stap dhe para tij eshte nje qen, perballe tij eshte nje djale i ri i ulur gjithashtu nen trungun e nje ulliri, qe mban ne duar rrotullamen e nje litari, qe sherben per kapjen e kuajve. Midis ketyre figurave antropomorfe, pervec qenit eshte edhe ne kale si dhe dy cjeper. Ne horizontin e dyte jane dy cjeper dhe tri kuaj ne levizje, kurse ne horizontin e trete jane tre cjeper. Kjo skene i ka keto tri horizonte per te krijuar idene e perspektives artistike dhe te konceptit tridimensional te vepres se artit. Kjo skene paraqitet ne nje miniature te pikturuar ne Kodikun Virgjilian te shek.V, qe sot ruhet ne Arkivat e Vatikanit. Ne kete miniature jane te ravijezuara qarte figurat e nje burri e te nje djaloshi perballe njeri-tjetrit si dhe figurat e kafsheve. Eshte e qarte se kemi te bejme me nje modul artistik. Dhe miniatura e Kodikut Virgjilian te Vatikanit ka frymezuar skenen e mozaikut ne Arapaj. Parimi i figuravve perballe buron nga arti antik, por ky parim eshte i pranishem ne shume miniatura te Kodikeve te Beratit, qe jane botuar edhe ne librin ne fjale. Pergjithesisht jane figura kafshesh ose shpendesh perballe njeri-tjetrit. Keto miniatura respektojne nje tradite antike e cila eshte e pranishme ne mozaikun e famshem ne Arapaj dhe qe u respektua per shume shekuj ne kodiket e Beratit. Kjo teme ka nevoje per t'u shtjelluar ne nje liber te tere, por une jam i detyruar te kufizohem thjesht ne kete kumtim. 

4. Arti si estetike teologjike mbeshtetet edhe ne nje traktat shume te njohur te pseudo Dionis Aeropagidit. Ky traktat ka patur ndikim te madh ne formulimin e teorise estetike, qe arsyetonte transcedental te figurave njerezore, apo gjallesave te tjera tokesore ne nje kontekst qiellor, te Castrum Dei (Oborrit ose Keshtjelles se Zotit). Duke pare miniaturat e botuara, si dhe ato, qe jane ende te pafutura ne qarkullimin figurativ shkencor, mund te them se arti si estetike teologjike paraqet rrafshin me interesant, te kompozimit te kodikeve te Beratit, ku shkrimi dhe piktura krijojne nje unitet te pashlyeshem. Edhe kjo gje, do te perbente temen e nje libri me vete. Nje element shume i cuditshem eshte edhe ai floreal, por i germave mistore, te cilat kane shpesh profile antropomorfe ose i kafsheve hibride, pa perjashtuar ketu figurat arkitektonike si dhe disa vizatime gjeografike, qe lidhen me kabalen. Nje kulm i miniatures artistike lidhet me ndikimin miniaturist perendimor te kodikeve te ashtuquajttur te Vlores, te shek.X-XI. Ilustrimet miniaturike te Kodikeve te Beratit mund te ndahen ne tri rrafshe: ne rrafshin ornamentik (zbukurrimor) ku luan rol nje rutine e shekujve e vijueshme artistike, ne rrafshin e skenave joantropomorfe, kryesisht me elemente arkitektonike dhe te figurave zoomorfe dhe ornitomorfe dhe rrafshi me perfaqesues ai i skenavve antropomorfe, kryesisht i 4 figurave te shkrimtareve ungjillore dhe te figures se Krishtit. Zakonisht keto skena te ungjilloreve shoqerohen me figurat e kafsheve totemistike sic jane kau, luani, shqiponja apo figura e engjellit, dhe rasti i ungjillorit Gjon, i cili i dikton vegimet e tij apokaliptike te Patmosit dishepullit te tij Prohorit. Keto skena, ne nje studim tjeter une do te provoj se kane pasur rendesi arketipale ne ikonografine mesjetare te mevonshme te Shqiperise, jo vetem ne ikonat e vogla dhe te medha, por sidomos ne pikturat murale, afreske. 

[b5. Dua te bej me dije se, ne botimin Kodiket e Shqiperise ka dhe ndonje pasaktesi te karakterit ikonografik. Ne faqen 71 eshte botuar miniatura nga kodiku i 10 i Vlores, qe i takon shekujve X-XII i faqes 146. Kjo miniature nuk ka te beje sic thuhet ne shenimin shoqerues me nje fasade arkitekturore kishtare, por me Burimin e Shenjte, teme ikonografike teper e njohur. Ne faqen 138, eshte miniatura e nje figure njerezore perkulur ne toke me gjurin e djathte, qe mban nje kurore mbreterore mbi koke dhe ne duar mban nje lire muzikore. Kjo miniature i takon Kodikut 41 te Beratit te shek.XIV fq.92. Shenimi shoqerues thote se eshte figura e nje kleriku te larte. Nuk eshte ashtu, sepse kjo figure paraqet mbretin Solomon. Ne faqen 146 te librit Kodiket e Shqiperise, jepet mbulesa ne relief metalik e Kodikut 13 te Beratit te shek.XII. Shenimi shoqerues thote se kemi te bejme me Skenen Deisis. Nuk eshte ashtu se ne realitet kemi te bejme me subjektin ikonografik Anastasia apo te Zbritjes se Krishtit ne Ferr. 

Ka dhe pasaktesi te tjera te ngjashme. 


Se fundi dua te kuptoj se para shume vitesh muzeumologu i njohur i Gjirokastres, miku im i ndjere Lefter Dilo me ka treguar nje Kodik ne pergamen te nje te ashtuquajturi Laurenti, qe ish nje manual si behet pikturimi i skenave ikonografike. Ky manual i sekreteve te pikturimit ka patur njekohesisht menyrat e konceptimit dhe realizimit te estetikes teologjike ne artin e kodikeve. Per fat te keq, me hidherim mund te them, se ky Kodik i ashtuquajtur i Laurentit nuk ekziston ne koleksionin e kodikeve te Shqiperise, ose ka humbur, ose duhet te jete diku. 

_Koha Jone_

----------


## Albo

*Të gjitha përgjigjet për të purpurtën ungjillore*

_Ngjyra e purpurt e Kodikëve të Beratit, tepër e rrallë në teknikën e të shkruarit, dhe shenjë madhështie, do të jenë objekt studimi. Çishte kjo teknikë tekstili e përdorur në kapakët e kodikëve ungjillorë, që ruhen në Arkivat e Shtetit_ 

Alma Mile 

E ndeshur dendur në veshjet e perandorëve dhe faraonëve të lashtë, në tunikat e farisejve judenj, pelerinat e luftëtarëve dhe ajkës së aristokracisë, ngjyra e purpurt gjendet dhe në gërmat e kodikëve shqiptarë, të ruajtur në Arkivat e Shtetit. Një projekt mes Laboratorit të Konservimit dhe Arkeometrisë të Institutit të Kulturës Popullore dhe Arkivave të Shtetit, synon studimin e kësaj ngjyre, prejardhjen e saj, kimikatet e përdorura, etj. Sipas shefit të laboratorit, Frederik Stamati, ky studim do të nisë me kodikun e famshëm të Beratit, i njohur si Kodiku i purpurt i Beratit, i cili i përket shek. VI. Arsyeja pse ne do të studiojmë këtë kodik niset prej faktit, që kjo ngjyrë është konsideruar si mbretërore, e rrallë dhe e kushtueshme. Ajo hasej vetëm në veshjet e njerëzve që i takonin shtresave të larta shoqërore. Por gjithashtu edhe prej faktit që përdorimi i kësaj ngjyre haset deri në Mesjetë dhe më pas është zëvendësuar me të tjera kimikate, - shpjegon Stamati. Interesant është fakti që dorëshkrime të purpurt si ai i Beratit janë fare pak sot në botë. Sipas drejtorit të Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Arkivave, dr.Shaban Sinani, në arkivat tona ruhen dy nga 7 kodikë të purpurt, që janë gjendur në botë, Beratinus 1 dhe Beratinus 2. Përdorimi i ngjyrës së purpurt në pergamen, përbënte një teknikë më vete, brenda teknikës së të shkruarit të librave të shenjtë. Të shkruar kryesisht në greqishten e vjetër dhe bizantine, dhe fare pak prej tyre shqip, këta kodikë kanë qenë më të studiuar nga të huajt në monografi të veçanta e vepra të plota. Ndërkohë që i vetmi studiues shqiptar që është marrë me ta është Theofan Popa. Sipas shefit të laboratorit, Frederik Stamati, prodhimi i ngjyrës së purpurt, ka qenë i kufizuar vetëm në disa rajone dhe ka qenë tepër i kushtueshëm, pasi ajo përftohej prej përpunimit të një lloji të veçantë molusqesh. Industria e përpunimit të kësaj ngjyre ka qenë e lokalizuar në Tir dhe Bririn e Artë në Gitenea dhe prej andej ajo eksportohej në drejtim të vendeve të tjera. Prej Mesjetës, kjo ngjyrë u zëvendësua me një tjetër nuancë, e cila përftohej prej disa insektesh që rriteshin nëpër shkurre. Madje, sipas Stamatit, këto insekte gjendeshin dikur me shumicë në vendin tonë, kryesisht në Lezhë, Shkodër, etj. dhe eksportohej drejt vendeve fqinje. Por studimimi i ngjyrës së purpurt, do të jetë vetëm një nga aspektet e studimeve mbi kodikët. Sipas Frederik Stamatit, mendohet që analizave laboratorike, ti nënshtrohen edhe tekstilet e aplikuara në këta kodikë. Një pjesë e mirë e rreth 200 kodikëve që ruhen në Arkivat e Shtetit, 100 prej të cilëve janë publikuar disa muaj më parë në një botim të këtij institucioni, ruhen ende së bashku me kapakët, apo mbulesat e tyre, ndërkohë që shumë të tjera janë shkatërruar dhe zhdukur me kalimin e shekujve. Sipas Stamatit, shumë prej këtyre kapakëve, kanë në përbërje fije tekstile, prejardhja e të cilave dhe teknikat e përdoruara do të jenë objekt studimi. Për vetë metodat e sofistikuara që kërkon ky studim, ai është i pamundur të kryhet në vendin tonë. Ai do të mund të realizohet në bashkëpunim me Institutin Mbretëror të Trashëgimisë Kulturore në Bruksel, ku janë kryer edhe analizat e Epitafit të Gllavenicës. 

Epitafi i Gllavenicës 
Vetëm tre janë në të gjithë botën si epitafi i Gllavenicës dhe nuk është aspak i çuditshëm fakti, që interesimi i të huajve për ta blerë atë, kundrejt ofertash miliona dollarë, ka qenë i vazhdueshëm. I përket vitit 1373 dhe përbën një nga pasuritë më të mëdha kulturore të vendit tonë. Kjo vepër është e punuar në ar dhe paraqet mbi të, figurën e Krishtit, simbole të besimit të krishterë, etj. Pak kohë më parë, Laboratori i Konservimit dhe Arkeometrisë, pranë Institutit të Kulturës Popullore, në bashkëpunim me Institutin Mbretëror të Trashëgimisë Kulturore në Bruksel, kanë marrë në studim këtë objekt, mënyrën se si ajo është krijuar, teknikat, materialet, ngjyrat, motivet, etj. Tashmë studimet mbi këtë epitaf të shek.XIV, janë drejt fundit dhe shumë shpejt priten rezultatet përfundimtare. 

_Gazeta Shekulli
12/02/2004_

----------


## Albo

Gjithçka për një nga 7 dorëshkrimet më të vjetra në botë të Besëlidhjes së Re në studimin e Shaban Sinanit Beratinus.

*Beratinus, dëshmia e skriberëve, Dimensioni i Shqipërisë së krishterë
*
Elsa Demo

Tani edhe mund ta prekësh Kodikun e Purpurt të Beratit. I purpurt për shkak të pergamenës, si shenjë respekti hyjnor ndaj shkrimeve të shenjta e cila pas shek.VI nuk do të përdorej më. Për 15 shekuj ky kodik ose i quajtur Beratinus u shfaqej në praktikat litrugjike besimtarëve vetëm një herë vit në ditën e emrit të Shën Gjon Gojartit. Kjo ndodhi deri në vitet 30 të shek. XX. I rrezikuar katër herë seriozisht për tu grabituar. Tani edhe mund ta prekësh Beratinus-in, gjithçka për një nga 7 dorëshkrimet e purpurta e më të vjetra në botë të Besëlidhjes së Re, në studimin e Shaban Sinanit që mban të njëjtin titull, Beratinus.

Codex Purpureus Beratinus- Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit, një dorëshkrim biblik-ungjillor konsiderohet si dëshmia më e hershme e krishtërimit nëpër trevat shqiptare.
I parë në dritën e antropologjisë kulturore në studimin e dr.Sinanit, drejtor i Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Arkivave, Beratinus 1 ose Beratinus zë një vend në hapësirën shpirtërore të njerëzimit. I shkruar me ar dhe argjend ai është dëshmi e një shkolle vendase e kopjimit të teksteve të shenjta, por nuk është një apokrif i Testamentit të Ri. Dëshmi e Beratit si qytet i skriptorëve në shek. IV-V ose i shkruesve të fjalës së shenjtë skriberëve që ishin mjeshtër të një prej arteve më të vjetër të zbatuar, artit të bukurshkrimit.
Studiuesi Sinani vlerëson në veçanti kontributin e Theofan Popës, për përshkrimet që iu bën kodikëve në tërësi, koleksioni i tyre është rreth 100, në kohën kur nuk mund të zihej në gojë emri i Virgjëreshës, e jo më lutja asaj. Është padyshim edhe meritë e studiuesit Sinani i cili prej vitit 2000 kur një pjesë e Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit do të ekspozohej për herë të parë jashtë vendit në ekspozitën Ungjijtë e popujve në Vatikan në 2000 vjetorin e Krishtërimit, do të tërhiqte përfundimisht vëmendjen ndërkombëtare ndaj kësaj pasurie të rrallë të krishtërimit të hershëm në Shqipëri, i ruajtur për 15 shekuj në të njëjtin territor, shqiptar. Së fundi janë depozituar pasaportat e dy kodikëve Beratinus 1 dhe Beratinus 2 në programin e UNESCO-s Kujtesa e Botës ku tashmë komisioni i posaçëm ka marrë miratimin e shpalljes së tyre.



*Intervista*

_Zoti Sinani, le te ta fillojmë këtë intervistë me rrethanën e botimit të studimit tuaj, 600-vjetorin e lindjes së Heroit Kombëtar, Skënderbeut. Përse ky kontekst, çfarë lidhjesh ka ky dorëshkrim i hershëm biblik-ungjillor me një mbrojtës të krishtërimit?_

Po, ka një lidhje, kuptimin që një pjesë e mirë e dorëshkrimeve kishtare që përshkruhen në këtë libër janë porositur prej familjeve të mëdha aristokratike të periudhës së Skënderbeut. Ka dorëshkrime të porositura dhe të paguara prej Muzakajve, Topiajve ka dhe një dorëshkrim të porositur prej Gjergjit të Madh, për të cilin diskutohet nëse është Gjergj Kastrioti apo është Gjergj Arianiti. Përveç të tjerave, ka dhe një dorëshkrim që lidhet drejtpërsëdrejti me figurën e Skënderbeut. Është dorëshkrimi, kodiku i statutit të qytetit të Drishtit dhe për kështjellat që kishte nën administrim Skënderbeu, kodik i konfirmuar prej kryekancelarit të Skënderbeut, Pal Ëngjëlli, madje dhe faksimilja e zgjedhur për ilustrimin e atij dorëshkrim ka në përmbajtje pikërisht emrin e Pal Ëngjëllit. Pra, është një lidhje me familjet patronimike shqiptare ndër të cilat ka qenë dhe familja e Kastriotëve, të cilat kanë qenë siç quhet në terminologjinë e dorëshkrimeve të vjetra ktitorë-porositës. Ky ka qenë rregulli në të gjithë periudhën mesjetare. Familjet e mëdha porositnin dorëshkrimet kishtare, sepse ishin shumë të kushtueshme. Dhe shënohej emri i atij që e kishte kopjuar, shkruar dhe emri i ktitorit i cili ia kishte dhuruar këtij manastiri apo asaj kishe. Kjo është lidhja, nuk është thjesht viti i botimit. Brenda dorëshkrimeve kishtare ka mjaft informacion për familjet patronimike shqiptare.
Koha e shkrimit të Kodikut nuk përkon me kohën e lavdisë së Skënderbeut, në këtë kohë Gjergji i Madh nuk ishte Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu i cili akoma nuk ishte bërë emër i mirënjohur. Po të shikoni treguesin e emrave aty dalin të gjithë mbiemrat patronimikë shqiptarë. Të gjitha familjet e mëdha kanë porositur, janë kujdesur, kanë dhuruar ose ka informacion për to.


_Nga çtraditë lindi ky kodik dhe çfarë dëshmon për arealin e Beratit të asaj kohe?_

Duhet hyrë pak thellë në histori. Berati është një prej qyteteve që i ka dhënë botës shqiptare, për botën e madhe, jo një emër, po një mbiemër pra Beratinus-Beratini. Në një farë mënyrë ka bërë të famshme një traditë me anë të një mbiemri që ndodh shumë rrallë. Nuk ka ndonjë qytet tjetër në Shqipëri që të ketë dhënë mbiemra përveç Beratit. Kjo është e lidhur me faktin se Berati ka qenë një kryeqendër kishtare, kronologjikisht mbas Bylisit dhe Gllavinicës si kryeqendër, sepse si qendër ipeshkvnore del që në shek.IV, kur nuk e kishte këtë emër, por kishte emrin Bulheriopolis. Berati e ka ndryshuar disa herë emrin, Antipatrea, Bulheriopolis, Belegrado, Berat siç është sot. Për hir të këtij roli, si kryeqendër kishtare në Shqipëri, rol që filloi të zbehej mbas mëkëmbjes së arkipeshkvisë së Ohrit, dëshmohet që në Shqipëri ka pasur një shkollë tradicionale shkruesish. Berati ka qenë kryeqendra e mjeshtërisë së të shkruarit. Për këtë arsye thuhet se ka një shkollë shqiptare të shkrimit. Shkrimi nuk është dhe nuk mund të pretendohet vetëm në gjuhën amtare. Pretendimi për ta reduktuar vetëm në gjuhën amtare si pretendim varfërues për kulturën kombëtare, në çfarëdolloj forme, është historia e të shkruarit në gjuhën perandorake, në radhë të parë në gjuhën greke, pasi Berati bënte pjesë nën përgjegjësinë juridike të Patriarkanës së Stambollit. Pra Shqipëria kishte një shkollë shkrimesh dhe Berati ishte kryeqendra e kësaj shkolle. Kanë ekzistuar zeje, shkolla të vërteta ku nxënësit mësonin bukurshkrim, për tu përgatitur si kopjues të letërsisë ungjillore dhe biblike.


_Çvend zë Beratinus në hierakinë e dorëshkrimeve kishtare të Shqipërisë?_

Beratinus është një dorëshkrim që nuk e nxë hapësira shqiptare, nuk mund të vendoset në një hierarki brendapërbrenda hapësirës shqiptare as asaj të sotme, as në atë historike. Ai mund të vendoset në një hierarki vetëm në shkallën botërore të historisë së dorëshkrimeve kishtare. Nëse do të kërkohej kjo hierarki, dy prej gjërave elementare që mund të thuhen janë që: Beratinus 1, Beratinusi i parë është një prej tre arketipeve të Dhjatës së Re në shkallë botërore. Ka një arketip siriak apo lindor, ka një arketip ëestern apo perëndimor, ka dhe një arketip të ndërmjetëm që është Beratinus. Të gjitha studimet vertikale, historike të tekstologjisë kritike për historinë e shkrimit ungjillor nuk mund të bëhen pa iu referuar Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit, Beratinus.
Ka dhe një hierarki tjetër. Në gjithë botën ka shtatë kodikë të purpurt nga të cilët dy janë në Shqipëri dhe të dy janë Beratinus. Sa i takon një hierarkie të brendshme, të dy kodikët më të hershëm janë të përjashtuar, sepse askush nuk mund të jetë konkurrentë me to. Mbas kodikut të dytë të Beratit fillon konkurrimi i disa shkollave. Janë kodikët e Vlorës që shfaqen diku nga shek.X, kodikët e Gjirokastrës që shfaqen më vonë, të Korçës po ashtu, të Shkodrës. Ndoshta do të kishte qenë e mundshme që të vendosen të dy kodikët më të vjetër të Beratit në një hierarki të brendshme nëse do të ishin ruajtur tri dorëshkrimet të cilat përmenden në burime, por që sot nuk ekzistojnë. Për shembull, Batiffoli që është marrë i pari, para 140 vjetësh, me Beratinusin thotë se kishte parë në Berat një dorëshkrim të shek.IV i cili sot nuk gjendet dhe kishte mësuar se në Gjirokastër ruhej një kodik i shek.IV dhe një kodik i shek.I, por këta dy kodikë nuk gjenden. Po ashtu themeluesi i historisë së krishtërimit, Origeni, përmend që në Drianopolis ka ekzistuar një dorëshkim ungjillor i shek.I. pra po të kishin ekzistuar këto dorëshkrime do të mund të bëhej një hierarki.


_Arsye të tjera që kjo vepër hyn në Kujtesën e Botës?_

Ndër arsyet që e bën këtë vepër të jetë pjesë e programit Kujtesa e Botës është se është një dorëshkrim ungjillor kanonik, pra i përdorur si libër liturgjie dhe meshimi nga kisha deri në shek.XX. Por njëkohësisht ka fragmente të pjesshme të cilat përbëjnë shmangie të vogla jokuptimore, por shmangie formale prej tekstit kanonik. Si të thuash, shkruesi i dorëshkrimit i ka dhënë vetes të drejtë që diçka të ndryshojë. Prof. Aleks Buda që është marrë herët me këtë dorëshkrim thotë që ky fakt tregon se në kohën kur u kopjua apo u shkrua ky kodik, akoma arsyeja njerëzore kishte kompetencë mbi tesktin hyjnor, ungjillor. Ky raport, e drejta për të ndërhyrë mbi një tekst tashmë të kanonizuar që nuk gjendet në dorëshkrimet e tjera, por vetëm tek ky dorëshkrim dhe që mund të shërbejë për të dëshmuar evolucionin e mendimit të krishterë, i jep rëndësi botërore.

Ky studim është një përpjekje për ta parë Beratinus në këndvështrimin e antropologjisë kulturore
Sepse duke u nisur prej faktit më elementar që është kulturë e lidhur me botën shqiptare, por që nuk mund të quhet një kulturë mirëfilli shqiptare. Është një kulturë që i takon kësaj bote dhe një kulturë që i takon njerëzimit mbarë. Kultura e ruajtjes është kulturë e këtij populli, e kësaj hapësire. Kultura e pritjes në momentin e fillimit është kulturë e kësaj hapësire. Kultura e krishtërimit të hershëm gjithashtu është kulturë e kësaj hapësire. Shumë pak popuj kanë pasur krishtërim të hershëm. Por vetë teksti është tekst ungjillor që i takon njeriut, qenie e kësaj bote, pra është një tekst mbikombëtar. Nëse do të flitej për një dorëshkrim që i takon një tradite kulturore kombëtare, atëherë do të ngushtohej shumë, deri në një zhvlerësim, vlera e këtij dorëshkrimi. Kjo është kontradikta e parë që duhet të kapërcejë studiuesi kur merret me një dorëshkrim të tillë. Ka një raport shumë delikat midis pjesës kombëtare dhe pjesës ndërkombëtare që nuk dihet cila është më shumë. Së dyti, këto dorëshkrime nuk mund të studiohen me disiplinë në ngushtë. Detyrimisht bashkojnë disa dije duke përfshirë historinë e krishtërimit, sidomos të krishtërimit të hershëm, historinë e shkrimit, historinë laike të popujve, etnologji dhe etnografi, historinë e së drejtës, deri-diku dhe historinë e arti, të dizajnit, të vizatimit. Shkenca etnologjike nuk do të mjaftonte për të studiuar këtë traditë shkrimesh në Shqipëri, ajo mund të merrej shumë-shumë me pjesën e informacionit laik që përmbajnë këto dorëshkrime, që në fakt janë anëshkrime. Vetëm në hyrje dhe në mbyllje të dorëshkrimeve ka tekste laike, sikurse ka tek Meshari i Gjon Buzukut në pasthënie. Etnologjia mund të merrej dhe me raportin e të drejtës zakonore, me të drejtën kishtare në disa dorëshkrime që quhen kanone, nomokanone, që janë rregulla të brendshme të jetës së kishës. Po ashtu historia nuk do të ishte e mjaftueshme për tu marrë me këtë traditë, sepse kjo histori arti në një farë mënyre, nuk është histori politike. Tjetër arsye që çon tek pranimi i këtij vështrim antropologjik është domosdoshmëria e një konvergjence të disa dijeve.


_Me botimin e kësaj monografie, do të thoshit se sdo të bënit dot një libër tjetër si ky, pse?_

Nëse nuk do të isha në këtë detyrë që jam, jam i bindur se këtë vepër unë nuk do ta kisha shkruar. Jo vetëm unë, po kushdo që do të përiqej të shkruante një libër të tillë, duke qenë abonent i jashtëm i shërbimit arkivor. Kam pasur mundësinë që të këshilloj lirisht dorëshkrimet që janë baza dhe pikënisja e punës, të kem në dispozicion mjetet e informimit sado të thjeshta e të kufizuara që janë për këto dorëshkrime, për faktin se në periudhën kur janë hartuar nuk ishte e lejuar të shkruhej për përmbajtjen. Juve mund tju duket e çuditshme, por i ndjeri Theofan Popa që ka hartuar pasaportat e 100 kodikëve të Shqipërisë të cilat janë botuar para dy vitesh, nuk kishte guxim të përmendte emrin e Shën Mërisë dhe kur harton pasaportën e një dorëshkrimi thotë: në këtë imazh gjendet një figurë të cilën sllavët e quajnë Bogorodica. E thoshte kështu që të paktën njerëzit me të cilët punonte të mos e merrnin vesh se po bëhej fjalë për Shën Mërinë, pasi ndalimi fetar bënte që as emri i Shën Mërisë të mos përmendej. Ai informacion ka qenë një bazë e mirë për të inkurajuar punën time. Fillimi ishte hartimi i pasaportës ndërkombëtare të udhëtimit të Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit për në Vatikan, në vitin 2000. Hap pas hapi mu krijua një bibliotekë shumë e pasur. Vërejta një solidaritet të jashtëzakonshëm të dijetarëve që merren me këtë fushë, sidomos të dijetarëve, austriakë, gjermanë, francezë, italianë, grekë, të njohur e të panjohur që më dërgonin vazhdimisht libra. Asnjëherë nuk e kisha menduar se ekzistonte një literaturë kaq e bollshme, një bibliotekë e tërë, për studimin e kodikëve të Shqipërisë. Ka një shporpocion shumë të madh midis studimit të këtyre kodikëve nga autorët shqiptarë në krahasim me vëmendjen që u është kushtuar këtyre dorëshkrimeve në letërsinë e ngjashme ndërkombëtare. Ka një shkollë studimesh të paktën prej 140 vjetësh për studimin e kodikëve. Në këtë kuptim kjo do të mbetet një temë e hapur për mua. Është një libër i hapur dhe një libër që më tremb në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës. Vërtet, zor se mund të shkruaj diçka tjetër të tillë.


_Vetëm këto vite të fundit Beratinus po fiton njohjen ndërkombëtare, duke hyrë dhe në Kujtesën e Botës si dëshmi e krishtërimit të hershëm në Shqipëri, ndërkaq Shqipëria e sotme si për paradoks njihet si myslimane. Çfarë mund të rregullonte në këtë kontekst imazhi i ekzistencës së një dorëshkrimi të rrallë?_

Ka dy vështrime mbi besimin e një populli. Vertikalisht shqiptarët janë një prej popujve më të krishterë të botës. Nuk besoj të ketë as në Greqi, as në Itali, në Romën e dikurshme, peshkopë që në vitin 56. Në këtë vit kemi në Durrës peshkopin Caesar. Po të hapim vëllimin e 8 të Illyricum Sacrum, në Durrës ka peshkop që në vitin 56. Është një prej vendeve që është ungjillizuar në kohën e apostujve. Nuk dua të bëj krahasime, por shumë popuj të tjerë janë ungjillizuar 7-8 shekuj më vonë. Ungjillizim në periudhën e krishtërimit të hershëm kanë pasur grekët, shqiptarët, romakët, latinët dhe thuhet se krishtërim të hershëm ka pasur dhe në Spanjë. Në vende të tjera të Rajonit krishtërimi fillon pas shek.5-6. Vetë fakti që nëpër hapësirën shqiptare janë zhvilluar aq e aq kryqëzata tregon se në këtë vend që ishte krishtëruar kalonin popuj të cilët për të marrë, si të thuash, pagëzimin si të krishterë udhëtonin prej Britanisë siç është rasti i Rikard Zemërluanit, deri në Jeruzalem që të bëheshin të krishterë.
Mund të thuhet që Illyricum-i ishte për 15 shekuj i krishterë, prej shek.I-XV. Nuk ka qenë një popull i krishterë për modë, për solidaritet. Ka qenë një popull që ka kontribute të përveçme në krishtërimin e hershëm.Nxori Shën Jeronimin që i dha Perëndimit të parin përkthim të Biblës në latinisht, La Vulgata, është populli që nxori Shën Niketën e Dardanisë që kompozoi të parën lutje të krishtërimit "Te deum laudeamus"-Ty Zot të lavdërojmë, që vazhdon të jetë kryelutje, një popull që dha martirë dhe shenjtorë, shën Cezari dhe shën Ashti në Durrës, që e përjetoi në mënyrë aktive krishtërimin e hershëm, megjithëse në këtë periudhë ishte një krishtërim ilegal. Nuk kishte dalë akoma Dekreti i së dielës, i vitit 321 që shpallte ditën e diel si ditë të Zotit dhe krishtërimin si fe të njerëzimit.
Rrethanat historike shpjegojnë islamizimin e një pjese të madhe të shqiptarëve pas shek.XV-XVI që nuk duhet marrë si një dukuri që përfaqëson një devijim, sikur ka ndodhur një deformim, si ndonjë hata në botën shqiptare. Por nëse do të kërkohet në thellësinë e besimit të shqiptarëve, gjithkund do të dalë shtresa e krishterë. Malësorët e Shqipërisë së veriut festojnë Shën Gjergjin, Shën Mërinë, Shën Gjonin, Shën Markun. Në faltoren e Shna Nout në Milot, kanë shkuar dhe shkojnë të krishterë e myslimanë për të shprehur lutjen dhe vullnetin e tyre, për të çliruar besimin e shërimit apo tejkalimit të vështirësive, pra thjesht për devocion.


_Për këtë arsye është dhe një vepër që i kushtohet heroit të fundit të krishtërimit?_

Është edhe kjo padiskutim, një shprehje nderimi për figurën protagoniste të fundit të krishtërimit të lulëzuar në Shqipëri. Krishtërimi nuk lulëzoi më pas Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut. Por është siç e thashë në fillim dhe një tërheqje vëmendjeje për të mos e kuptuar këtë vepër thjesht si një histori e shkrimeve biblike-ungjillore në Shqipëri. Duke e lidhur këtë botim me emrin e Gjergj Kastriotit, është një ftesë për ta lexuar si një libër ku bota laike shqiptare, bota e fisnikërisë arbërore është shumë e pranishme dhe disa të dhëna që gjenden në këto dorëshkrime janë të vlefshme për të vendosur ngjarjet në kronologjinë e tyre. Janë të vlefshme dhe për historinë si të tillë, jo vetëm për historinë e shkrimeve. 

_Shekulli
26/04/2005_

----------


## Albo

Pasaporta


*Codex Purpureus Beratinus CP:*


_Një nga 3-4 kodikët më të hershëm të historisë së letërsisë së krishterë në shkallë botërorë_

Njihet edhe me emrin Beratinus-l ose thjesht Beratinus;
Mban numrin 043 dhe shkronjën ndajshtuese CP në listën ndërkombëtare të dorëshkrimeve të rralla kishtare;
Bën pjesë në grupin e dorëshkrimeve ungjillore gërmëmëdha (më të hershmet);
Një pjesë e tekstit ungjillor ka karakter parastandard, parakanonik, por nuk është dorëshkrim apokrif
Nuk ka dekoracione, por vetë shkrimi, stili i të shkruarit, kaligrafia, vlerësohen si art i aplikuar;
Shkrimi është prej argjendi të tretur, ndërsa nistoret kapitale (maiuscule) janë prej ari;
Grafia e këtij dorëshkrimi karakterizohet nga prania e shenjave / shkronjave / të mbiquajtura unciale; një tip i veçantë i shkrimit në periudhën e paleokrishtërimit. Shkronjat unciale janë të mëdha, kapitale, të ngjashme me shkrimin tipografik, kuadrat, me pak harkime. Unciali u përdor në shkrime prej shekullit të 4-t deri në shekullin e 8-të pas Krishtit;
I shenjuar në dokumentet vendëse së paku qysh prej vitit 1356
Përmban dy ungjijtë, sipas Mateut dhe sipas Markut, në 190 fletë, në pergamene të kuqe, me disa fragmente të dëmtuara.
Kapaku metalik me zbukurime në reliev është i ri, 1804. Kapaku ka dekoracione në reliev. Midis veshuleve të stilizuar, mbi dy pllakëza të sheshta, është paraqitur skena e kryqëzimit të Krishtit. Në kapak, në dy anët janë përkatësisht Shën Mëria dhe Shën Gjon Pagëzori. Rreth tyre qëndrojnë ëngjëjt mbrojtës. Ky kombinim figurash dhe motivesh (Krishti, Shën Mëria, Shën Gjon Pagëzori dhe engjëjt) njihet me emrin deisis ose deisis i madh. Një pllakëz tjetër ka ringjalljen, kjo e shoqëruar në katër anët nga ungjillorët, secili me simbolet e tyre.
Një nga shtatë kodikët e vetëm të purpurt që kanë mbijetuar deri më sot në shkallë botërore;
Shkruar jo më vonë se mesi i shekullit të 6-të, por nuk përjashtohet të jetë shkruar më herët;
Sipas një shënimi të gjetur nga Batiffol-i, shkronja e ungjijve të këtij kodiku është e njëjta me atë të Liturgiisë së Shën Gjon Gojartit;
Sipas dijetarëve italianë, duhet ti takojë shkollës siro-palestineze të shkrimeve të shenjta;
Sipas dijetareve britanike, ka ekzistuar një shkollë vendëse e shkrimeve të shenjta në hapësirën proto-shqiptare;
Mendohet se në krye të herës ky dorëshkrim mund ti jetë dhuruar nga perandorët e Bizantit kishës së Labovës dhe më tej të ketë ndjekur rrugën Gllavinicë -Bylis -Berat.
Dëshmohet se është kërkuar për tu dorëzuar për arsye sigurie nga frankët kampanezë/francezët e Champagne-s; nga ushtria e car Uroshit (1356), nga ushtria austriake (1914), nga ushtria fashiste (1942) dhe nga ushtria naziste (1944).
I restauruar dhe i ndarë në 9 vëllime në Institutin Arkeologjik të Akademisë së Shkencave në Kinë (1971).

_Shekulli
26/04/2005_

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*"Codex Purpureux Beratinus" ne "Kujtesen e Botes" *  

_E Merkure, 22 Qershor 2005_    

_"Dy Kodiket e Beratit" (Beratinus 1 dhe Beratinus 2) futen ne regjistrin e "Kujteses se Botes", si vlera unikale te njerezimit. Ky ka qene nje nga vendimet e fundit te Komitetit Nderkombetar Konsultativ te UNESCO-s, i cili eshte mbledhur ne Kine. Tashti, ato, do te jene bashke me shume e shume kryevepra Boterore -qe kane bere njerezimin_  

_Nga Luan Rama*_    

Lajmi vjen nga Kina. Komiteti Nderkombetar Konsultativ i UNESCO-s i perbere ga shume eksperte te botes ka regjistruar para dy dites ne mbledhjen e tyre ne Lijiang te Kines "Dy Kodiket e Beratit" ne regjistrin e "Kujteses se Botes ("Memoire du Monde") si vlera unikale te njerezimit dhe qe mbrohen tashme nga UNESCO. Duke ndjekur shembullin e Butrintit, te regjistruar ne vitin 1991 ne Listen e Trashegimise Boterore (per monumentet)- jane tashme kodiket shqiptare qe regjistrohen si "monumente te kultures boterore". Dy kodiket e Beratit, Beratinus 1 dhe Beratinus 2 jane regjistruar keshtu ne listen e UNESCO-s, krahas dhe dokumenteve te tjere te rralle dhe vlerave kulturore te paperseriteshme te vendeve te tjera te botes si Kina, me Listen e Arte te Dinastise perandorake Qing, Amerika me Kozmografia sipas Ptolemeut dhe Amerigo Vespuci, Franca me Filmat e Lumièreve, Greqia me Himnin Olimpik, Norvegjia me Dokumentet e Ekspedites se Amundsenit, Libani me Alfabetin fenician, Belgjika me Biblioteken e Dukeve te Burgonjes, etj. Regjistrimi i dy Kodikeve te famshem te Beratit eshte padyshim nje nxitje per ti propozuar UNESCO-s vlera te tjera qe duhen regjistruar ne fondin e arte te saj. 

Dosjen e "Kodikeve te Purpurt te Beratit", nje prej vlerave me te vyera te trashegimise kulturore te shqiptareve, pergatitur nga nje ekip i Arkivit te Shtetit nen drejtimin e punes profesionale te profesor Shaban Sinani, vendi yne e dorezoi ne kuadrin e programit "Kujtesa e Botes". Qe nje vit me pare, Arkivi i Shtetit, me ndihmen e UNESCO-s, kishte botuar ne Tirane dhe katalogun e ilustruar "100 kodiket e Shqiperise", me parathenien e presidentit te Republikes Alfred Moisiu dhe Drejtorit te Pergjithshem te UNESCO-s, Koïchiro Matsuura. Per here te pare, nje botim i tille prezantonte nje veper shkencore mbi doreshkrimet ungjillore qe permblidhte akte te se drejtes urbane mesjetare, me studime te paleografeve, tekstologeve, bibliologeve dhe kataloguesve te ketyre doreshkrimeve te ralla. Nder 100 kodiket e Shqiperise, perfshiheshin ne rradhe te pare Beratinus 1 dhe Beratinus 2, per te cilat shkruan per here te pare peshkopi i Beratit Alexodhus Anthimus, kodiku mbi Liturgjine e Shen Gojartit, Kodiku i Koste Beratit, etj. Dy kodiket me te vjeter te Beratit, pra "Kodiket e purpurt", te gjetur pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore, fshehur ne kishat e Beratit, dhe te restauruara nga restauratoret kineze, kane terhequr prej me shume se nje shekulli vemendjen e historianeve dhe dijetareve te huaj, si Batiffol, Aland, Gregory apo Johannes, Koder, Trapp dhe Mullen. Beratinus 1 i shekullit te VI dhe Beratinus 2 i shekullit te IX, i quajtur ndryshe kodiku i arte i Anthimit", rreshtohen nder kodiket me te vjeter te botes, ku mund te permenden Vaticana B, Sinaiticus, Sinopensis, Rosanenis, Petropolitanus, apo Codex Grecae 53, etj. 

*"Kujtesa e Botes"*  

Programi "Kujtesa e Botes" ("Mémoire du Monde") dhe krijimi i nje regjistri per vlerat me te vyera te njerezimit ne fushen dokumentare, eshte lancuar nga UNESCO, qe ne vitin 1992. Deri me sot jane regjistruar me dhjetra koleksione e fonde dokumentare. Vetem para pak vjetesh ishin regjistruar 33 koleksione te propozuara nga vende te ndryshme te botes, ku benin pjese dhe Bibla e Gutenbergut, Koleksionet sonore te arkivit te Vienes, Ditari i anijes eksploruese te James Cook, Kujtimet e Kanalit te Suezit, Kurani i Othman-it, ne Uzbekistan, etj. Ne vitin 2003, ky numur arriti ne 91 koleksione te regjistruara, nga 45 vende anetare te UNESCO. Ne regjistrin e UNESCO-s eshte regjistruar dhe libri me i vjeter i shtypur ne bote, ne Korene e Jugut. Eshte fjala per nje vellim te dyte te librit te titulluar Antologjia e mesimeve zen te prifterinjve te shquar budiste, i shtypur ne korrik te vitit 1377, ne tempullin Cheongju. Deri para pak vitesh, si botim i pare i njerezimit mbahej Bibla e Gutenbergut, por kjo tashme eshte e vertete vetem ne kuadrin evropian. 

Por ceshte ne fakt trashegimia dokumentare ? Trashegimi dokumentare eshte nje dokument qe dokumenton apo regjistron dicka nga krijimtaria intelektuale e shpirterore njerezore. Jane dokumentet tekstuale, hartat, gravurat, partiturat muzikore, etj. Dokumente te tilla jane gjithashtu dokumentat audio-vizuale si filmat, disqet, kollonat zanore, pllakat fotografike, etj, filmime analogjike apo numerike, madje dhe Eeb-site, pra jane suporte fizike qe permbajne informacione per njerezimin. "Kujtesa e Botes" eshte kujtesa dokumentare dhe kolektive e botes, eshte trashegimia qe deshmon zhvillimin e mendimit, evolucionin e zbulimeve dhe realizimet spikatese njerezore. Thelbesore per kete kujtese te botes qe gjendet ende ne arkivat dhe bibiliotekat, eshte se ato gjenden ne rrezik si pasoje e agjenteve atmosferike, e katastrofave natyrore, luftrave, permbytjeve apo djegjeve te medha, sic njihet ne histori shkaterrimi i Bibliotekes se famshme te Aleksandrise, 23 shekuj me pare e shume te tjera, apo vitet e fundit permbytja e bibliotekes se Prages nga rreshjet e medha. 

Pjesa me e madhe e trashegimise dokumentare ne Shqiperi eshte e re, per faktin se puna studimore dhe arkivore si dhe vendosja e tyre ne nje suport te mirefillt teknik ka qene e vonet. Arkivat e verteta, edhe pse me mungesa teknike e prapambetje teknologjike, kane funksionuar vetem pas clirimit. Fakti qe "Kodiket e Beratit" u gjenden rastesisht te fshehura ne nje nga bodrumet e nje kishe ne Berat, tregon qarte per mungesen e dokumentimit dhe ruajtjes se tyre. Edhe "Fototeka Marubi" u vleresua nga ne si trashegimi dokumentare vetem pas viteve 1980. Nje pjese e madhe e trashegimise dokumentare shqiptare gjendet sot ne arkivat e huaja, vecanerisht te Perendimit apo ne Stamboll. Se fundi kane filluar te njihen thesaret qe ruajne per Shqiperine: biblioteka te huaja si ajo e Vatikanit, Napolit, Raguzes, Venecies, Vjenes apo Parisit. Pra nje pune dokumentare shkencore mbetet per tu bere ne te ardhmen. Megjithate ekzistojne fonde te trashegimise sone kulturore, te cilat perbejne thesare te kultures sone kombetare si dhe per kulturen boterore, sic jane fondi i Skenderbeut, i shekullit XV-XVII, kartografite me te vjetra te Ilirise apo Shqiperise mesjetare, etj. Po keshtu mund te vleresohen edhe mbresat e udhetareve te rralle si francezet Pouqueville apo Amie Boué, fondi fotografik per Shqiperine ne "Les Archives d'Albert Kahn" ne Boulogne te Frances, letrat e mergimtareve shqiptare te fillimit te shekullit XX-te e gjer tek letrat e te burgosurve politike shqiptare ne vitet e totalitarizmit, ne gjysem e dyte te shekullit XX-te. Pra interes ka gjithshka qe eshte dokumentare si fonde letrare, disqe te vjetra, korrespondenca historike, etj. Se fundi po pergatitet ribotimi i nje vepre madhore qe gjendet ne Biblioteken e Vatikanit Illyricum Sacrum, "nje nga burimet me interesante per historine mesjetare te Ballkanit perendimor", sic e vlereson studjuesi i njohur Aleksandar Stipceviq. Behet fjale per nje korpus prej 9 vellimesh ne latinisht, botimi i te cilit ka filluar qe ne vitin 1751, nen kujdesin dhe mbeshtetjen e Papes me origjine shqiptare, Papa Klementi XI, apo Papa Albani. Nje botim me shume informacione rreth mbreterive ilire e mesjetare shqiptare, Lekes se Madh, principatave shqiptare, mbi kohen bizantine, anzhuine apo luftrat e Skenderbeut kunder otomaneve. Sigurisht vetem institucionet shkencore si Akademia e Shkencave, Biblioteka Kombetare, Arkivi shteteror, Instituti i Kultures Popullore, etj, mund te percaktojne vlerat e kesaj trashegimie per tu propozuar ne regjistrin e "Kujteses se Botes". 

Programi i "Mémoire du Monde" ka nje strategji qe bazohet ne objektiva qe kane te bejne me : - identifikimin e trashegimise dokumentare dhe regjistrimin e tyre ne regjistrin e "Kujteses se Botes"; - sensibilizimin per te ndikuar ne kuadrin boteror per ruajtjen dhe konservimin e ketyre vlerave (Aksioni shtrihet dhe ne fushen e aresimimit, marketingut, shperndarjes se informacionit mbi teknikat e konservimit dhe marredheniet me OJQ-te); - konservimin dhe inkurajimin per ruajtjen e tyre. Projektet e trashegimise se shkruar ne regjistrin perkates do te ndihmohen dhe inkurajohen nga UNESCO; - aksesin e publikut. Qellimi i ketij programi eshte qe UNESCO te ndihmoje per konservimin e ketyre vlerave me teknikat me moderne si dhe ne aksesin universal ne kete trashegimi (prodhimi i kopjeve numerike dhe katalogeve ne internet, botimi i librave, CD, DVD, etj. - ndergjegjesimin e interlokutoreve te ndryshem publike dhe te shoqerise civile mbi interesin qe ka trashegimia. 

Ne korrik te vitit 2003, Komiteti Internacional Konsultativ i programit "Kujtesa e Botes" i mbledhur ne Poloni, regjistroi dhe 23 koleksione te tjera dokumentare nga 23 vende te ndryshme te botes, mes te cilave : doreshkrimet gjermane te kohes se perandorit Otto III (983-1002); nje atlas hollandez prej 50 vellimesh i viteve 1621-1678; arkivat e te Drejtave te Njeriut ne Kili (1973-1989); fondet e jezuiteve te Amerikes latine; negativi i filmit te Louis Bunuel Los Olvidados ; etj. Shfaqja e filmit Metropolis te regjisorit te famshem gjerman ekspresionist Fritz Lang, i cili pasi ishte regjistruar ne regjistrin e "Kujteses se Botes", ishte restauruar i plote nepermjet Unesco-s dhe fondeve gjermane, ishte shembulli me i bukur se si veprat qe regjistrohen ne kete regjister, gjejne nje mbeshtetje dhe nje jete te re. 

*"Fondi Marubi" dhe "Kujtesa e Botes"*  

Fondi Marubi, permes disa botimesh e ekspozitash, njeri prej te cileve ne France dhe tjetri ne Itali, ka gjetur nje jehone ne disa vende te Evropes. Ne mijra pllaka xhami monokrom jane regjistruar dhe fiksuar imazhet shqiptare, fytyrea e Shqiperise e gjysmes se dyte te shekullit XIX-te dhe te shekullit XX-te. Eshte e kuptueshme qe nje nga propozimet e para qe duhet te beje Shqiperia eshte pikerisht kjy fond, qe sic dihet ka nevoje jo vetem per mbrojtjen dhe konservimin shkencor e teknologjik por dhe per nje promovim edukativ, historik, kulturor e tuuristik te vlerave te tij. Ja pse eshte e nevojshme ngritja qe tani en je grupi pune nga Ministria e Kultures per pergatitjen e kesaj dosjeje. Shqieria mund te propozoje gjithashtu dhe nje vlere dokumentare te dyte e cila mund te perzgjidhet me kujdes nga Akademia jone e Shkencave dhe permes nje debati shkencor. 

Por cilat jane kriteret e seleksionimit ne Regjistrin e "Kujteses se Botes"? Keto kerkesa jane : - Universaliteti i fondit, i dokumentit apo koleksionit ; - Autenticiteti, pra qe ato te jene origjinale dhe jo kopje ; - Te jene unike dhe te pazevendesueshme, (d.m.th. qe zhdukja dhe shkaterrimi i tyre do ta demtonte trashegimine boterore) ; - Te jete krijese e epokes se vet ; - Origjina e dokumentit, (nese ka lidhje me momente kyce te historise njerezore) ; - Konteksi social, pra deshmimi i evolucionit te shoqerise, etj ; - Fusha e veprimtarise njerezore : si arti, politika, industria ; - Forma dhe stili, (kur ajo paraqet interesa te medha estetike, stilistike, linguistike dhe kur paraqet karakteristikat themelore te nje tradicioni, mjeti shprehes, shprehje apo suporti e nje forme qe po zhduket). Rendesi ne vleresimin e kesaj trashegimie kane gjithashtu dhe nese dokumenti eshte i rralle per epoken e vet (perberja e tij fizike), integriteti i tij (nese dokumenti eshte i plote apo i pjesshem, i demtuar apo ne gjendje te mire), rreziku i zhdukjes dhe shkaterrimit te tij, ekzistenca e nje plani menaxhues per kete trashegimi dokumentare, etj. 

Si kudo, edhe ne Shqiperi, puna me trashegimine dokumentare kerkon nje strategji dhe " Plan Aksioni " ne rang kombetar, duke pare jo vetem territorin aktual shqiptar, por dhe trevat e dikurshme ku ka geluar kultura dhe tradita shqiptare dhe ku gjenden thesare te kesaj kulture. Ashtu si dhe ne shume vend te botes, eshte i nevojshem te krijohet dhe nje komitet te " Kujteses se Botes ", i cili te funksionoje i pavarur dhe i akredituar prane Ministrise se Kultures, duke patur ne perberje te vet drejtues te Bibliotekes Kombetare, Arkivit te Shtetit, Arkivit te Filmit, Televizionit, te muzeumeve kombetare, etj. Pikerisht ky komitet mund te perkujdesej ne regjistrimin definitiv te trashegimise kulturore dokumentare dhe per ti bere ato publike. Ai mund te perfitonte gjithashtu dhe nga " Fondi Nderkombetar i Kujteses se Botes " te Unesco-s, ne pergatitjen e propozimeve perkatese. 

Programi "Kujtesa e Botes" gjate ketyre viteve ka percaktuar dhe projekte pilote specifike qe kane sjelle si rezultat botimin e shume CD-Room, sic mund ti gjejme ato ne Doreshkrimet e Prages, Doreshkrimet e Universitetit te Vilniusit, Doreshkrimet e Al-Kutub, e thesare te tjera qe lidhen me astronomine dhe shkelqimet e kultures arabe, katalogun e "Doreshkrimeve perse", etj. 

_*Perfaqesuesi shqiptar ne UNESCO_  

Korrieri.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> *Codex Purpureus Beratinus* ose Kodiku i Beratit janë dy Ungjijtë shumë të vjeter te gjetur në Berat, Shqipëri. Dorëshkrimin është shkruar me nje shkrim unicial ne nje karte te lemuar te purpurtë me bojë argjendi. Titulli dhe rreshti i parë i cdo kapitulli është shkruara në ar. 



> "Beratinus 1", që daton nga shekulli i gjashtë, dhe "Beratinus-2" nga shekulli i nëntë. Të dy janë pjesë e shtatë pjesëve të quajtura "Kodiku i Beratit" që mbijetojnë edhe sot. Dy prej " Kodiku i Beratit " janë ruajtur në Shqipëri, dy në Itali dhe një njëri në Francë, Angli dhe Greqi. 

> "Beratinus-1" –  Ështe nje ungjill i shekullit të gjashtë i shkruar me dorë në majuscules unicial. Ajo përfaqëson një nga tre ose katër prototipet me te vjetër te Dhjatës se Re dhe është një pikë e rëndësishme referimi për zhvillimin e letërsisë biblike dhe liturgjike në të gjithë botën. 

> "Beratinus-2" - Ështe nje ungjill i shekullit të nëntë. Dorëshkrimi eshte shkruar me nje teks standart te asaj periudhe. Disa nga paragrafët janë gjysmë-unicial. Në kushtet e stilit dhe moshës, ajo është e krahasueshme me Kodiku grek 53 (Shën Peterburg). Ai përmban katër ungjijtë e plotë. 



> Dy Kodiket Shqipetarë janë shumë të rëndësishem për komunitetin global dhe zhvillimin e literatures se lashte biblike, liturgjike dhe hagiografike. Shtatë "Kodiket e Kardinalit" u shkruan njëri pas tjetrit gjatë një periudhe prej 13 shekujsh, pra që nga shekulli i gjashtë tek ai tetëmbëdhjetë. Dy Kodikët përfaqësojnë një nga thesarët më të çmuara të trashëgimisë kulturore shqiptare. 
Interesant eshte fakti qe gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Hitleri mori vesh ekzistencen e tij dhe urdhëroi për ta kërkuar atë. Disa murgj dhe priftërinjtë rrezikuan jetën e tyre për të fshehur dorëshkrimin. 

> Dikur ajo ishte në zotërim të kishës së Shën Gjergjit në Berat pra me emrin Codex Beratinus dhe që nga viti 1971 ruhet në Arkivën Kombëtare në Tiranë. 

>Codex Purpureus Beratinus (Kodiku Beratit) është regjistruar nga UNESKO-s në Rregjistrin Botëror në vitin 2005 në njohje të rëndësisë së saj historike.


Per me shume informacion 
http://portal.unesco.org/ci/en/ev.ph...CTION=201.html
ose
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_Beratinus

----------


## Albo

*Publikohen për herë të parë 23 kodikë origjinalë
*
Alma Mile

Viteve të fundit është folur shumë për ta. Përshkruhen si një pasuri e jashtëzakonshme, çka e përforcon edhe fakti që dy syresh janë marrë nën mbrojtjen e UNESCO-s. Por se ç’janë në të vërtetë, në këtë pikë duhet vënë në fund fantazia. Për të shlyer këtë kuriozitet, Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Arkivave, në bashkëpunim me Fondacionin Grek të Kulturës, hapi dje ekspozitën “Dorëshkrime bizantine dhe pasbizantine në Shqipëri”, ku për herë të parë   ekspozohen 23 kodikë origjinalë. Në ceremoninë e përurimit mori pjesë dhe Kryeministri Sali Berisha, nën kujdesin e të cilit, zhvillohet ky aktivitet. Dhe nuk do të jetë vetëm privilegji i studiuesve të mund t’i shohin nga afër. Kushdo mund të shkojë e të vizitojë ekspozitën e hapur në Muzeun e AQSH. Ndoshta nuk do t’i përshkojë e njëjta drithërimë që kanë ndjerë studiuesit e huaj, kur kanë mundur të vendosin paksa dorën mbi to, por e sigurt është që do të ndjejnë kënaqësi për faktin që kjo pasuri ndodhet pikërisht në Shqipëri. Sipas Drejtoreshës së Arkivit, Nevila Nika, edhe herë të tjera janë organizuar ekspozita kodikësh, por me variantet e riprodhuara, dhe është hera e parë që një numër i tillë kodikësh origjinalë ekspozohen. Sipas saj, këtë herë kushdo do të mund të shohë nga afër dhe të kuptojë se ç’janë ata në të vërtetë dhe ç’rëndësi kanë për Shqipërinë, por edhe për rajonin përreth. “Në gjykimin tim, kodikët janë një copëz e vyer e historisë dhe e jetës shpirtërore të shqiptarëve dhe rajonit të Ballkanit”, tha Nika, duke shtuar se Arkivi ruan thesare të vërteta dhe “nuk është magazinë librash të mykur, nuk është një bodrum mbushur me libra të ngrënë nga mola, por është kasafortë e historisë dhe vendruajtje e thesareve të paçmueshme të qytetërimit”. Ekspozita do të jetë e hapur për një muaj dhe sipas Drejtorit të Fondacionit Grek të Kulturës, në Tiranë, Jorgos Jakumis, është organizuar në mënyrë të tillë që ajo të vizitohet nga rreth 600 nxënës e studentë.


*Ekspozita*

Për ndërtimin e kësaj ekspozite kanë punuar një grup specialistësh, drejtuar nga Drejtori i Arkivit Historik dhe Paleografik i Fondacionit Kulturor të Bankës Kombëtare të Greqisë, Agamemnonas Tselikas. Studiuesi ka parë nga afër kodikët dhe ka kuruar anën shkencore të ekspozitës. Duke i parë me syrin e ekspertit, ai thotë se kodikët e AQSh kanë një vlerë të shumëfishtë. “Përmes shënimeve e kronikave të lëna mbi faqet e tyre në kohë të ndryshme, ofrohen informacione historike, për jetën shpirtërore dhe mentalitetin e shqiptarëve, por edhe të zonave përreth, ku greqishtja ishte një gjuhë e njohur”, tha Tselikas. Gjithashtu kodikët, të cilët datojnë nga shek. VI, që është më i hershmi, deri në shek. XIX, që është më i voni, përmbajnë krijimtari pamore me estetikë të lartë dhe vlera artistike (miniatura, programe dekorimi me ar, kapakë të argjendtë, etj.), përmbajnë tekste shkencore dhe pjesë të kulturës që shërbejnë si gjurmë të lëna nga intelektualët e kohës që kanë jetuar dhe punuar në Shqipëri. Bartin informacion të pasur që tregon rëndësinë e qyteteve Mesjetare të Shqipërisë, siç janë Korça, Berati, Durrësi, Gjirokastra, Vlora, etj., por vërtetojnë edhe rolin aktiv të Shqipërisë në historinë e rajonit, jo vetëm për popullsinë shqiptare, por edhe për popullsitë e tjera Ballkanike. Ekspozita është ngritur mbi disa kritere, që sipas Tselikas janë ato kronologjike, estetike, gjuhësor dhe paleografik. Mjedisi i ekspozitës është organizuar në dy salla, pasi dorëshkrimet e Sallës 1 duhet të ruhen nga drita e fortë. Prandaj në sallën 1 paraqiten dorëshkrimet origjinale, kurse në sallën 2 paraqiten panele fotografike të dorëshkrimeve të ekspozuar në sallën 1, por dhe të dorëshkrimeve të tjera. Në sallën e parë ndodhen tetë vitrina, në të cilat ekspozohen 48 dorëshkrime origjinale me vlerë të madhe historike. Janë vendosur nëpër vitrina, sipas rendit kronologjik dhe sipas periudhave historike.


*Kodikë*t

Në këtë ekspozitë paraqiten 23 dorëshkrime origjinale të ekspozuara në vitrina. Janë kodikë të shekujve të ndryshëm, më i vjetri i të cilëve daton në shek. VI, kurse më i riu në shek. XIX. Përmbajtja e tyre është fetare. Janë kryesisht librat e shenjtë, Ungjijtë, por edhe pjesë nga Dhjata e Vjetër, Psalmet, Fjalët e Urta, etj., si edhe pjesë të muzikuara. Të gjithë kodikët janë të shkruar me dorë, pra kanë vlera të paçmueshme. Shumë prej tyre janë të shkruar në letër, veçanërisht ato dorëshkrime që datojnë pas shek. XVI. Të tjerët janë shkruar në pergamenë. Çdo fletë pergamene duhej të ishte e bardhë, e lëmuar dhe e rregullt, në mënyrë që të  pasurohej me miniatura dhe shkrimi të dilte i drejtë dhe i bukur, pa u përhapur boja në sipërfaqen e pergamenës. Deri në shek. XV, mënyra e vetme për të shkruar apo shumëfishuar një libër ishte shkrimi me dorë, gërmë pas gërme. Gjatë periudhës së Perandorisë Bizantine, por edhe pas rënies së kësaj perandorie, ekzistonin shumë punishte kopistësh të ndërtuara pranë manastireve, që jo vetëm shkruanin dorëshkrimet, por dhe i dekoronin. Pasi, në atë kohë, çdo kodik duhej të ishte vepër arti për nga bukuria e shkrimit, dekoret, lidhja (kapakët), mbulesa e kapakëve dhe mbërtheckat e tyre. Për këtë arsye, në atë kohë kodikët kishin kosto të lartë prodhimi dhe përdoreshin nga shumë pak njerëz, kryesisht nga funksionarë të shkolluar, prijës, klerikë të lartë, mësues universitetesh, etj. Por edhe pas zbulimit të shtypshkronjës janë prodhuar shumë kodikë, meqenëse makineritë e mëdha dhe të rënda të shtypshkronjës së dikurshme ishte e vështirë të bliheshin dhe të silleshin në Ballkanin e pushtuar prej Perandorisë Osmane. Prandaj dhe shtypshkronja e parë në mjedisin osman u ble nga Patriarkana Ekumenike dhe funksionoi në Konstandinopojë, kryeqendrën e Perandorisë, vetëm në vitin 1612 (pasi ishte shpërndarë në thuajse të gjitha qendrat e mëdha të Evropës Perëndimore). Në mjedisin e Shqipërisë mesjetare, konkretisht në Voskopojë, gjatë gjysmës së parë të shek. XVIII filloi punën një nga shtypshkronjat e para dhe më aktive. Por ato pak shtypshkronja të kohës nuk arrinin të mbulonin nevojat për libra që kishin manastiret, kishat, gjykatat, mbledhësit e taksave, tregtarët dhe shkollat, etj. Prandaj një pjesë e librave shkruhej me dorë edhe gjatë shek. XIX.

Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Quhen thesare, po përse flasin* 

U hap dje ekspozita e dorëshkrimeve bizantine dhe postbizantine. Pritet të vizitohet nga 600 nxënës. Fushatë për njohjen e trashëgimisë unikale arkivore


Pak orë para hapjes së Ekspozitës së Dorëshkrimeve Bizantine dhe Pasbizantine, organizatorët dolën para medias për sqarime të rastit dhe duke i dhënë rëndësinë që meriton paraqitja e kësaj trashëgimie arkivore që vjen nga shekujt.


Drejtoresha e Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Arkivave Nevila Nika tha që në fillim se s'është hera e parë që prezantohen kodikët, por kësaj radhe veç imazheve dhe riprodhimeve, vizitorët kanë mundësinë të shohin nga afër origjinalët e tyre.


Prurja e vërtetë e ekspozitës konsiderohen deshifrimet e një pjesë të dorëshkrimeve prej paleografëve.


Iniciator i kësaj pune është Agamemnon Celikas, Drejtor i Arkivit Historik dhe Paleografik i Fondacionit Kulturor të Bankës Kombëtare të Greqisë. Celikas, i cilësuar nga Nika një nga paleografët më në zë të sotëm, i pranishëm dje në Arkiv, ndihmoi procesin deshifrimit dhe udhëhoqi dy paleografët e rinj shqiptarë Sokol Çunga dhe Andi Rembeci.


"I kemi quajtur thesare por nuk e dinim se ç'përmbanin", tha Nika duke tërhequr vëmendjen me këtë lajm mbi kodikët. "Dimë që ata zënë një vend qendror në kulturën shpirtërore të vendit tonë, janë një copë e historisë së Shqipërisë dhe e popujve të Ballkanit.


Vijnë që nga shek. VI dhe tani jemi në mijëvjeçarin e tretë. I kemi ruajtur dhe mbajtur mbyllur këtu për gjashtë dekada dhe tani kemi mundësinë t'i nxjerrim nga izolimi dhe t'i shohim të gjithë". Ajo përmendi ekspozimin e dy kodikëve të Beratit që janë shpallur nga UNESCO pasuri shpirtërore e njerëzimit, ashtu si vetë qyteti është prej tri vitesh në mbrojtjen e UNESCO-s.


Ekspozita e dorëshkrimeve do të shkojë në fakt në Berat. Për kushte sigurie nuk do të lëvizin kodikët origjinalë, por riprodhimet e tyre.


Paleografi Celikas sqaroi se brenda dorëshkrimeve bizantine dhe pasbizantine të shekujve VI-XIX, duke marra parasysh përmbajtjen e tyre dhe shënimet kronikale që janë shkruar mbi to në kohë të ndryshme, është fiksuar pamja e jetës së vendit dhe e gjithë zonës ku gjuha greke ishte gjuhë e njohur.


"Këto dorëshkrime tregojnë pjesëmarrjen e Shqipërisë në botën bizantine, praninë e saj të gjallë brenda kësaj kulture dhe konkretisht tregon mënyrën se si funksiononte shoqëria e atëhershme në lidhje me kishën".


Celikas pohoi se ndërtimi i ekspozitës është ngritur së pari duke respektuar kriterin kronologjik, atë estetik dhe së fundi kriterin filologjik. Është marrë parasysh edhe kriteri paleografik.


Çdokush që është i interesuar ka rastin të ndjekë edhe zhvillimin e shkrimit grek në këtë hark kohor. "Me deshifrimin e një sërë shkrimesh kuptojmë se cili ishte mentaliteti i çdo periudhe. Shumë nga kodikët janë unikë në botë. Janë thesare që i kapërcejnë kufijtë e Shqipërisë", shtoi paleografi grek.


Jorgos Jakumis, drejtor i Fondacionit Grek të Kulturës në Tiranë mendon se suksesi i ekspozitës duhet matur me vizitueshmërinë e saj. Diskutimi mbi kodikët hyn tek temat e niveleve shkencore, por ç'kuptim do të kishte që komunikimi me një trashëgimi si kjo të mbetej privilegj i një grupi, i një elite.


Prandaj Jakumis shpreson me shërbimin që i është bërë ekspozitës me katalogë, broshura dhe materiale të tjera edukative të ndërtuar me gjuhë të thjeshtuar, të tërhiqen rreth 600 nxënës.


"E ç'vlerë kanë thesaret nëse i mban të kyçura?" Kjo është një nga fjalitë e deshifruara së fundi në një prej kodikët e të cilën drejtoresha Nika e përmend si për të reflektuar për statusin e arkivave vërtet të hapura.


Arsyet pse, kush dhe për cilët janë porositur, shkruar këta kodikë i gjen brenda tyre. Nika i referohet një historie gjeneze, lindjes së një kodiku prej një murgu. "Ishte i dënuar dhe për të shlyer fajin ndjente nevojën të shkruante një libër si këta që do të shihni në ekspozitë." Ajo kujtoi kohën kur i kundronin kodikët si memecë, i shikonin për bukurinë e tyre dhe pyesnin kush qenë ata që i kishin mbajtur për kaq shekuj.


Ajo shpreson që në një të ardhme do të vijnë njerëzit e duhur, paleografë shqiptarë të shkrimeve bizantine për t'u marrë me deshifrimin e tyre, në fund të fundit me deshifrimin e kontributit që shqiptarët kanë patur në perandoritë e mëdha. Dhe aty bëri një premtim: pas ekspozitës së shkrimeve otomane, bizantine dhe pasbizantine, do të vijë shumë shpejt radha e një ekspozite me shkrimet e vjetra shqipe.


Në Arkivin e Shtetit ruhen 119 kodikë të plotë dhe fragmente kodikësh, por në fondet e tjera të arkivit ka të tjerë dhe në total numri i tyre shkon në afro 300.
Me rastin e ekspozitës sot mbahet në Arkiv një konferencë shkencore. 


_Elsa Demo
Shekulli_

----------


## ilia spiro

U hap ekspozita "Dorëshkrime Bizantine dhe Pasbizantine në Shqipëri"

  Në datën 3 maj, u bë përurimi i ekspozitës unikale "Dorëshkrime Bizantine dhe Pasbizantine në Shqipëri". Ajo u organizua nga Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Arkivave, Fondacioni Grek i Kulturës, Fondacioni Kulturor i Bankës Kombëtare të Greqisë dhe nga Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë, nën kujdesin e Kryeministrit, dr. Sali Berisha. 

Mbikëqyrja shkencore e kësaj veprimtarie u bë nga filologu e paleografi z. Agamemnon Celikas, përgjegjës i Arkivit Historik dhe Paleografik të Fondacionit Kulturor të Bankës Kombëtare të Greqisë, për Arkivin nga paleografi Sokol Çunga, ndërsa përfaqësuesit shkencorë të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë në komisionin organizativ të ekspozitës ishin arkimandriti Justin Anthimiadhi dhe historiani/paleografi MA Andrea Rëmbeci.

Veprimtaria nisi paraditen e datës 3, me një konferencë shtypi ku organizatorët shpjeguan rëndësinë e kësaj ekspozite dhe mënyrën e organizmit të saj. Kisha jonë u përfaqësua në të nga Hirësia e Tij, Episkopi i Krujës Andoni.

Pasditen e kësaj dite, në mjediset e Drejtorisë së Arkivave u bë çelja zyrtare e veprimtarisë. Të pranishëm në këtë ekspozitë ishin Kryeministri Berisha, Kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli, Hirësia e Tij Andoni, ministra, ambasadorë, historianë, intelektuale të njohur, klerikë etj. 

 E para i përshëndeti të pranishmit drejtorja e Arkivit të Shtetit, Nevila Nika, që e cilësoi këtë ekspozitë si një pasaportë të bukur të Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve. Sipas saj, "në këtë ekspozitë janë rrënjët tona dhe përmes këtyre rrënjëve ne shikojmë të ardhmen tonë."

Pastaj, Hirësia e Tij Andoni lexoi përshëndetjen e Kryepiskopit Anastas, i cili nuk pati mundësi të merrte pjesë në ceremoni. Ndër të tjera, Fortlumturia e tij theksonte se "Shqipëria ishte aktive dhe merrte pjesë në krijimtarinë më të gjerë kulturore të perandorisë bizantine dhe ruajtjes së sendeve të shenjta për qytetërimin mbarë botëror"... "Eksponentët që prezantohen kanë një nënë që i ka lindur dhe kjo është Kisha, ato nuk u krijuan nga artistë indiferentë siç ndodh në epokën tonë, por u krijuan për qëllime adhuruese duke u përdorur për jetën fetare, dhe mbështetjen e popullit". (Fjala botohet e plotë më lart)

I pranishëm në këtë aktivitet, Kryeministri Berisha përshëndeti të pranishmit, duke theksuar se "Këto dokumenta faktojnë gjithashtu kontributin e shqiptarëve si komb për Krishterimin dhe qytetërimin perëndimor”, duke shtuar se, "Kodiku i Purpurt, kodiqet e tjera janë një pasuri e madhe, madje ndër më të mëdhatë që një komb disponon nga kohërat e mëparshme. Ato kanë dhe një gjuhë tjetër, që dëshmojnë sesi shqiptarët, elita e tyre i ruajti dhe i përcolli ato brez pas brezi".

Në vijim të fjalës së tij, Kryeministri Berisha siguroi punonjësit e Arkivit se, "qeveria shqiptare do të bëj të gjitha përpjekjet që këto vlera që pasqyrojnë fondin kishtar, kulturor, shpirtëror të kombit tonë, të ruhen të zhvillohen gjithnjë e më shumë".

Më pas, të pranishmit vizituan ekspozitën e cila do të qëndrojë e hapur për të gjithë ata që duan ta vizitojnë deri në 4 qershor. 

Në të u paraqitën 44 kodikë, që i përkasin periudhës së historike nga shek. VI deri në shek. XVIII, ku spikatnin dhe dy kodikët e njohur, Beratinus Purpureus 1 dhe Beratinus Purpureus 2, pjesë e Regjistrit të Kujtesës Botërore të UNESKO-s, që prej vitit 2005. Për të dhënë një pamje më të plotë dorëshkrimeve në këtë ekspozitë u paraqitën edhe 28 panele fotografike që jepnin një informacion më të detajuar dhe më të zgjeruar të brendësisë së kodikëve.

Një ekspozite e kësaj natyre organizohet për herë të parë në vendin tonë dhe ka për qëllim afrimin e publikut tek këto thesare që u krijuan nga Kisha Orthodhokse në shekuj dhe që klerikët, besimtarët i ruajtëm me përkushtim e vetëmohim. Ato, si të gjitha kishat, ikonat dhe arkivat që i mbijetuan persekutimit të egër monist, u morën nga shteti, që i ka ende në zotërim.

Në datën 4 maj, në mjediset e Arkivit u zhvillua me këtë rast edhe një simpozium shkencor. 

Thoma Dhima

----------


## Albo

*Kodiket e Shqiperise, per here te pare ne dy volume*

Kopjet e para te ketyre dy vellimeve te rendesishme iu dorezuan drejtoreshes se Arkivit te Shtetit, Nevila Nika nga studiuesja bullgare Aksinja Xhurova, e cila per 3 vite e gjysme eshte marre me studimet e kodikeve qe i perkasin shekullit 6- 14 dhe qe me pas i pasqyroi ne dy libra ne gjuhen franceze dhe bullgare.

Kodiket e Shqiperise per here te pare permblidhen ne dy volume te rendesishme, te cilet u prezantuan paraditen e sotme ne Arkivin e Shtetit. Kopjet e para te ketyre dy vellimeve te rendesishme iu dorezuan drejtoreshes se Arkivit te Shtetit, Nevila Nika, nga studiuesja bullgare Aksinja Xhurova, e cila per 3 vite e gjysme eshte marre me studimet e kodikeve, qe i perkasin shekullit 6 – 14 dhe qe me pas i pasqyroi ne dy libra ne gjuhen franceze dhe bullgare. Njeri prej librave ka te perfshire elemente studimore, ndersa tjetri eshte ne forme albumi, ku pasqyrohen kodiket permes fotografive, qe shoqerohen edhe me shpjegime perkatese. “E vecanta e ketij studimi eshte se kodiket krahasohen me kodike te huaj dhe aty nxirren te vecantat dhe te perbashketat e tyre. Kodiket do te paraqiten ne Kongresin e Sofjes te ketij viti, ku marrin pjese 1150 pjesemarres nga e gjithe bota”, u shpreh Nevila Nika, drejtoresha e Arkivit Shteteror. Studiuesja Aksinja Xhurova tha gjate prezantimit te librave se ato permbajne studime te periudhave te ndryshme, artikuj, etj. “Puna ime ne baze te ketyre botimeve eshte qe te jape nje vezhgim per lokalizmin me te sakte te tyre dhe per datimin e tyre te sakte”, tha Xhurova “Jam shume e lumtur qe keto dy vepra te rendesishme pane driten e botimit. Kam kenaqesine te falenderoj shume mbeshtetjen e madhe te zonjes Nevila Nika si dhe bashkepunetoreve te mi shqiptare per permbledhjen e ketyre kodikeve ne dy vepra. Kodiket e Shqiperise jane mjaft te vecante, por ishte e rendesishme qe ato te perktheheshin ne gjuhe te ndryshme qe t’i behen te ditur studiuesve te huaj. Por gjate kesaj pune do te vecoja kodikun e 10- te Vlores, qe eshte nje nder tre kodiket me te rendesishem ne bote”, tha Aksinja Xhurova, studiuese e studimeve sllave dhe bizantine. Kodiku me i vjeter i Shqiperise i perket shekullit te 6-te dhe eshte ai i Beratit. Keto dy vepra vijne si rezultat i bashkepunimit te Arkivit te Shtetit me studiuesit bullgare.

*Koleksioni i kodikeve*

Koleksioni i kodikeve (the codex) perben nje prej pasurive me te rendesishme kulturore te popullit shqiptar ne te gjitha koherat dhe nje pasuri me vlera boterore. Ky koleksion, i cili ruhet ne Arkivin Qendror te Shtetit, perbehet nga mbi 100 vellime, qe perbejne vepra te plota (doreshkrime) dhe 17 fragmente, te cilet te gjithe se bashku, njihen si "fondi 888". Jashte ketij fondi numerohen edhe disa dhjetera kodike te tjere, qe i takojne kishes se Shen Gjon Vladimirit (Durres). Pervecse ne AQSH, kodike ka pasur edhe ne muzeun e artit mesjetar ne Korce. Per here te pare ekzistenca e kodikeve te Shqiperise eshte bere e ditur boterisht nga nje botim ne gjuhen greke i peshkopit te Beratit (Aleksudes, A. - 1868). 

KJ

----------


## Neteorm



----------

